# محطات عزل الغاز الطبيعي Degassing Stations



## سليمان1 (25 مارس 2008)

محطات عزل الغاز الطبيعي 
Degassing Stations


*[FONT=&quot]تعتبر محطات عزل الغاز الطبيعي أولى حلقات العملية الأنتاجية التي يمر بها النفط الخام[/FONT]**Crude-Oil*[FONT=&quot] *عبر سلسلة طويلة من المراحل منذ اللحظة الأولى التي يخرج بها من البئر. ولحين خروج النفط والغاز الطبيعي عبر منافذ التصدير أو عبر المنتجات النفطية النهائية التي تخرج من المصافي*[/FONT]*Refineries*. 





​


----------



## سليمان1 (25 مارس 2008)

*[FONT=&quot]وتعتبر محطات العزل أول ما يصل أليه النفط المنتج القادم من الآبار المنتجة وذلك من خلال أنابيب الجريان التي تصل من رأس البئر[/FONT]**wellhead*[FONT=&quot] *من خلال شجــرة عـيـــــد الميــلاد* [/FONT]*X-mass Tree**[FONT=&quot]وفور وصول أنبوب الجريان الى المحطة يدخل صمام اللارجعة أو صمام ذو أتجاه واحد [/FONT]**Check-valve**[FONT=&quot] والذي يمنع رجوع النفط من المحطة الى البئر في حالات توقف[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]البئر بشكل طوعي أو توقفه عن الجريان لأسباب مكمنية حيث يتغلب ضغط المحطة على
[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]ضغط البئر. مع وجود مقياس ضغط [/FONT]**PG**[FONT=&quot] قبل وبعد الصمام . [/FONT]*









[FONT=&quot]وبعدها يصل النفط الى مجمع الصمامات [/FONT]Manifold[FONT=&quot] والذي يقوم بتوزيع النفط الى العازلات وفقاً لعدة متغيرات ، أهمها هو سعة العازلة الواحدة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]( برميل/يوم) والأمر الآخر هو أنتاج كل بئر من النفط والغاز حيث لا يجب تحميل العازلة أكثر من طاقتها التشغيلية.. وهذا المخطط يوضح مجمع الصمامات وبقية أجزاء محطة العزل:[/FONT]


----------



## سليمان1 (25 مارس 2008)

[FONT=&quot]سنقوم بتوضيح بعض الأمور الموجودة في هذا المخطط على شكل نقاط لغرض تبسيط الموضوع: [/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]هذا التصميم هو تصميم نموذجي لمحطات العزل جمعت فيه جميع الأفكار الموجودة في محطات العزل. وهي لعازلات ثلاثية الأطوار تستخدم في المحطات التي تعالج نفوط فيها نسب ماء عالية فوق المسموح به[/FONT][FONT=&quot][1][/FONT][FONT=&quot]. وبالنسبة لمحطات عزل النفط الجاف يمكنكم إزالة خطوط الماء من المخطط. [/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]كما نلاحظ من المخطط يمكن إدخال النفط القادم من الآبار الى خط الإنتاج [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Production Header[/FONT][FONT=&quot] أو الى خط عازلة الاختبار [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Test separator Header [/FONT][FONT=&quot]. علماً أن هناك عدة خطوط تخرج من خط الإنتاج وعلى عدد العازلات الأنتاجية. ولكنني قمت برسم خط واحد للتبسيط.[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]وجود صمامي توقف أضطراري [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Emergency Shut-down Valve[/FONT][FONT=&quot] والمسماة أختصاراً [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ESDV[/FONT][FONT=&quot] يمكن من خلالهما إيقاف المحطة أضطرارياً عند ورود أشارات معينة مثل [/FONT][FONT=&quot]LAHH[/FONT][FONT=&quot] وهي أختصار لإشارة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Level Alarm High High[/FONT][FONT=&quot] بالنسبة للنفط أو الماء والتي تحصل عند أرتفاع مستوى النفط أو الماء عن الـ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Setpoint[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. بالإضافة الى أشارة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]LALL[/FONT][FONT=&quot] والتي تحصل عند إنخفاض مستوى النفط أو الماء عن الـ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Setpoint[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]يجب الحفاظ على ضغط العازلة في [/FONT][FONT=&quot]60 psi[/FONT][FONT=&quot] وهو الضغط المثالي الذي يضمن عدم خسارة الغازات الخفيفة أو خسارة بعض المكونات الثقيلة في النفط. وهذا الضغط يكون لمحطات العزل ذات الضغط الواطئ حيث يتم العزل بمرحلة واحدة.[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]تتم السيطرة على ضغط العازلة من خلال التحكم بكمية الغاز الخارج منها، ويتحقق ذلك من خلال صمام سيطرة على الضغط [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Press. Control valve[/FONT][FONT=&quot] والمسمى أختصاراً [/FONT][FONT=&quot]PCV[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ويقوم بتنظيم الضغط من خلال تصريف الغاز الزائد الى محطة كبس الغاز [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Gas Compressor Stations[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
·[FONT=&quot]ولزيادة الأمان يتم في بعض الأحيان وضع صمام [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Press. Safety Valve[/FONT][FONT=&quot] والمسمى أختصاراً [/FONT][FONT=&quot]PSV[/FONT][FONT=&quot] يعيّر على ضغط معين وفقاً للنفط المعالج وللحقل الذي يتم الإنتاج منه من حيث كونه مكمن ذو ضغط عال أو مكمن ذو ضغط واطئ. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]أن الماء الخارج من العازلة لا يكون نقياً [/FONT][FONT=&quot]100% بل يحتوي على قطرات نفط على شكل مستحلب ولذلك يرسل الى وحدة معالجة الماء ليتم عزل هذه القطيرات. وبعدها يمكن حقن هذا الماء في المكمن لغرض إدامة الضغط المكمني لأنه ماء مكمني أصلاً. ويتم حقنه في الآبار الميتة (الآبار التي توقفت عن الإنتاج). من خلال خزان الماء المعالج ومضخات الماء المعالج[/FONT] 
[1][FONT=&quot]تكون مواصفات النفط الخام الذي يتم تصديره كالآتي: نسبة الماء [/FONT]0.15%[FONT=&quot] - نسبة الملح [/FONT]10 ppm[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]


----------



## سليمان1 (25 مارس 2008)

*Degassing Stations*

أسف واضح إن عندى مشكلة فى رفع الملفات المرفقة 

عموماً تجدون على هذا الرابط ملف جيد عن محطات عزل الغاز الطبيعى

http://www.4shared.com/file/41868251/dc94c8a4/_____.html


----------



## المهندس علي ماجد (31 أكتوبر 2008)

الرابط غير صحيح مع الشكر


----------



## البيضاني 2 (21 مايو 2009)

احتاج الى بحث في تقنية عزل الغاز عن النفط ( العازلات ) فهل من الممكن يرحمكم الله


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (27 ديسمبر 2009)

معلومات عامه عن النفط
معظم النفط يأتي من الأرض في صورة سائل يدعى الزيت الخام. وتتباين أنواع الزيت الخام المختلفة في اللون والقوام، متراوحة بين مائع رقيق شفاف إلى مواد غامقة شبيهة بالقطران. وفي بعض البقاع من العالم، يوجد النفط أيضًا على صورة مادة صلبة في صخور ورمال معينة. 
النِّفط من أكثر الثروات الطبيعية في العالم قيمةً، لذلك سماه بعض الناس الذهب الأسود. وقد يكون من الأفضل وصفه بشريان الحياة لأغلب البلاد؛ فأنواع الوقود المشتقة من النفط تمدّ السيارات، والطائرات، والمصانع، والمعدات الزراعية، والشاحنات، والقطارات، والسفن بالقدرة. وتولِّد أنواع الوقود النفطي الحرارة والكهرباء للمنازل، وأماكن عمل كثيرة، فالنفط يوفر إجمالاً قرابة نصف الطاقة المستهلكة في العالم.

وبالإضافة إلى أنواع الوقود، تُصنع آلاف المنتجات الأخرى من النفط. وتتراوح هذه المنتجات بين مواد الرصف والمنسوجات، وبين شحوم المحركات ومواد التجميل. ويُستَخدم النفط في صناعة مواد عادة ما تتوفر في المنازل كالأسبرين، والسجاد، والستائر، والمنظفات والأسطوانات، واللعب البلاستيكية، ومعجون الأسنان.

ورغم أننا نستعمل تشكيلة واسعة من المنتجات المصنوعة من النفط، إلا أن الـذين أتيحت لهم فرصة المعرفة أو رؤية المادة ذاتها قليلون. ويأتي أكثرها من جوف الأرض على صورة سائل يُسمى الزيت الخام. تتباين أنواع الزيت الخام المختلفة في اللون والقوام، متراوحة بين زيت شفـاف رقيق ومادة كثيفة كالقطران. كما يوجد النفط أيضًا في الحالة الصلبة في صخور ورمال معينة.

استخدم الناس النفط منذ آلاف السنين، ولكن قلة منهم أدركت قيمته قبل حلـول القرن التاسع عشر الميــلادي عنـدما اختُرع مصبـاح البارافين والسيــارة؛ إذ إن هذين الاختراعين أوجدا طلبًا هائلاً على نوعين من الوقود النفطي: البرافين (ويُسمى أيضًًا الكيروسين) والبترول (البنزين) ويُسمى أيضًًا الجازولين، فقام العلماء منذ أوائل القرن العشرين بزيادة تشكيلة منتجات النفط وتحسين جودتها.

والنفط، كالمعادن الأخرى، لا يمكن استرجاعه بعد استخدامه. ويزيد استخدامه عامًا بعد عام، وإمدادات العالم منه تنفد بسرعة. ولو استمرت معدلات الاستهلاك الحالية، فسيصبح النفط شحيحًا في أواسط القرن الحادي والعشرين.

تعتمـد معظـم البلـدان الصناعيــة بدرجــة كبــيرة على النفـط المستـورد لاستيفـاء حاجاتها من الطاقة. ونتيجة لهـذا الاعتمــاد، استطـاعت البلدان المصدرة للزيت، استعمـال النفط بمثابــة سـلاح سيـاسي، واقتصادي عن طريق تقييد صادراتها لبعض تلك البلـدان،كما أثقـل مصـدرو الزيت كاهـل اقتصاد عـدد كبير من البلـدان وخاصـة الفقيرة منها، برفعهم لأسعـار النفـط بنسبة كبيرة. ولـذا عـانى كثير من البلدان، غنيُّها وفقيرها، من أزمات نقص النفط منذ أوائل السبعينيات من القرن العشرين.

ولتجنب نقص واسع النطاق في الطاقة، يختبر العلماء ضروبًا اصطناعية من الزيت، وكذلك مصادر أخرى للوقود. ولكن حتى لو ظهرت سريعًا مصادر أخرى للطاقة، سيضطر الناس للاعتماد على النفط لسنوات عديدة. لذا أصبح الاقتصاد في الزيت أمرًا ملحًا لكل بلد. ولزم على الناس الآن أن يكونوا إيجابيين في إيجاد طرق للاقتصاد في النفط.


مصطلحات نفطية 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

الآبار البحرية : آبار تحفر في المحيطات والبحار والبحيرات. 
الاستخراج الابتدائي: طريقة تُستَغل فيها الطاقة الطبيعية في الخزان لجلب الزيت إلى بئر منتجة. 
الاستخراج المعزَّز :أية طريقة لإضافة الطاقة إلى خزان من أجل إجبار الزيت على التدفق نحو بئر منتجة. 
استغلال البئر: يعني بدء تدفق الزيت في البئر. 
البتروكيميائيات : كيميائيات تنتج بمعالجة الزيت والغاز. 
البرج :بناء فولاذي طويل يحمل المعدات التي تستخدم في حفر بئر للزيت. 
البرميل: الوحدة القياسية التي تُستخدم لقياس الزيت الخام ومعظم المنتجات النفطية. ويساوي البرميل الواحد 159لترًا. 
البئر العـشـوائي (او الجـزافي): بئر تحفر في منطقة لم يكن قد وُجِد فيها زيت أو غاز. 
الجعالة (الأتاوة): نقود تُدفع للمُلاَّك نظير الزيت الذي ينتج من ملكهم. وتدفع أكثر شركات الزيت جعالة قدرها يتراوح بين ثُمن وسُدس قيمة كل برميل زيت ينُتج ويباع. وقد يحصل الملاك على الجعالات زيتًا. 
الحفارة البرجية: تتكون من البرج وآلات الرفع ومعدات أخرى تستخدم في حفر بئر الزيت. 
الحفرة الجافة: بئر فشلت في إنتاج الزيت أو الغاز بكميات تجارية. 
حقل الزيت: منطقة تحوي خزانًا واحدًا أو أكثر. 
الخزان: تراكم للنفط تحت سطح الأرض. ويتكون من قطرات صغيرة من النفط تتجمع في مسام صخور كالحجر الجيري والحجر الرملي. 
رمال القار ، أو رمال القطران: حبيبات من الرمل محاطة بمادة سوداء يمكن تحويلها إلى زيت أو غاز. 
الزيت الخام :الصورة التي يوجد عليها الزيت طبيعيًا في الخزَّان. 
طَفْل الزيت :صخر رسوبي يحتوي على الكيروجين وهي مادة يمكن تحويلها إلى زيت. 
عَقْد المعادن: اتفاقية بين شركة زيت وبين صاحب ملكية. ويعطي العقد الشركة الحق في التنقيب عن الزيت وإنتاجه في الملكية. 
الغليظ :هو عامل في طاقم الحفر. 
الكسر (إستقطارة) :أية واحدة من مجموعات الهيدروكربونات التي تشكل الزيت الخام. وتفرز الكسور أثناء التكرير. 
محبس الزيت: تكوين جوفي صخري لا مسامي يحجز حركة الزيت وبذا يحبس الخزان. 
الهيدروكربون : مركب كيميائي يتكون من عنصري الهيدروجين والكربون.


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (27 ديسمبر 2009)

استخدامات النفط

الإنتاج والاستهلاك العالمي من النفط يبين هذا الشكل كميات النفط المنتجة والمستخدمة في مناطق شتى من العالم. ينتج الشرق الأوسط من النفط حوالي ثلاثة أضعاف مايستهلكه، إلا أن معظم المناطق تستهلك من الزيت أكثر مما تنتج. 
للنفط عدة استخدامات أكبر من أي مادة أخرى في العالم. ويكمن السبب الذي يجعل للنفط هذه الاستخدامات الكثيرة، في بنيته الجزيئية المعقدة. فالزيت الخام بصورة رئيسية خليط من هيدروكربونات مختلفة تتكون من عنصري الهيدروجين والكربون. وبعض هذه الهيدروكربونات غازي وبعضها صلب ولكن أغلبها سائل.

يمنح الخليط من الهيدروكربونات المختلفة خصائص معينة لمكونات النفط. فبعض المكونات، كالبترول والكيروسين، ذات قيمة في حالتها السائلة الطبيعية، بينما يجب تغيير بعضها الآخر من حالة إلى أخرى أو مزجها مع مواد مختلفة قبل استخدامها.

تحتوي شتى أنواع الزيت الخام على كميات مختلفة من بعض المكونات؛ ففي الزيوت الخام الخفيفة كميات كبيرة من الغازات الذائبة، والبترول، والأجزاء الخفيفة الأخرى. بينما تحتوي الزيوت الخام الثقيلة على نسبة عالية من الزيوت الثقيلة، والأسفلت. وتحتوي جميع أنواع الزيت الخام على بعض المواد بالإضافة إلى الهيدروكربونات. وتشغل هذه الشوائب، التي تشمل المركبات الفلزية والكبريت، نسبة قد تصل إلى 10% في بعض أنواع الزيت.

تفصل مصافي النفط الأجزاء المتنوعة وتحولها إلى منتجات مفيدة. ويكرر معظم النفط إلى البترول، ووقود للتدفئة، وأنواع الوقود الأخرى. ويحول الباقي بصورة رئيسية إلى خامات صناعية، ومواد تشحيم.


================================ 
بعض استخدامات المنتجات النفطية :


الوقود :

- للنقل 
البترول 
وقود الديزل 
بترول الطائرات 
وقود النفاثات 
البرافين 

- للتدفئة وإنتاج الطاقة 
زيوت الفُضالة 
غاز النفط المسال 
زيوت القطارة 


مواد خام :

السِّناج 
الكوك 
الشمع 
الهيدروجين الصناعي 
الأسفلت 
النَّفْطَة 

زيوت متنوعة :

الزيوت الطبية 
الزيوت التقنية 
زيوت الطريق 
زيوت وشحوم التزليق 


البتروكيميائيات :

الأسمدة 
اللدائن 
الأصباغ 
المبيدات الحشرية 
الألياف 
المتفجرات 
الأمونيا 
المذيبات 
الحبر 
مضافات الأغذية 
الراتينجات 
مضافات البترول 
الطلاء 
المطاط الصناعي 
العقاقير 
مواد التجميل 
الكحول 


============================

النفط كوقود: تشتعل أنواع الوقود النفطية وتحترق بيسر، منتجة كميات كبيرة من الحرارة، والقدرة، قياسًا بأوزانها. كما أنها أسهل في التعامل، والتخزين، والنقل من أنواع الوقود الأخرى المُستخدمة كالفحم والخشب. فالنفط، تقريبًا، مصدر لجميع أنواع الوقود المستخدمة في النقل وكثير من أنواع الوقود المستخدمة في إنتاج الحرارة والكهرباء.

وقــود النقـل. تشمل أنواع وقـود النقـل البنزين، ووقود الديـزل، ووقود النفاثات. ويكــرَّر نحـو 45% من الزيت الخام إلى البترول، وحوالي 7% إلى وقــود الديــزل، وحــوالي 7% إلى وقود النفاثات.

يصنف البترول إلى درجـات: العـادي، والممتاز، ووقـود الطائرات وذلك تبعًا لسلاسة احتراقه داخل المحـرك. ومعظـم المركبـات الميكانيكيـة، وجميـع الطائـرات ذوات المحركات المكبسية تستخدم البترول. يتطلب وقـود الديـزل تكريـرًا أقـل وهـو أرخص من البترول. أما الطائـرات النفاثــة فتحـرق وقود النفاثـات، وهو إما غاز نقي، أو خليط من البترول والكيروسين والغاز وأنواع أخرى من الوقود.

وقود التدفئة وإنتاج الطاقة يشكل نحو 26% من كل النفط المكرر. وتصنف هذه الأنواع إما إلى زيوت مقطرة أو زيوت الفضالة (الزيوت المتخلفة). فزيوت القطارة زيوت أخف، يُستخدم أكثرها في تدفئة البيوت وأماكن العمل الصغيرة. أما زيوت الفُضالة فهي زيوت أثقل وأشد كثافة، وتُزوِّد محطات الكهرباء والمصانع والسفن الكبيرة بالقدرة. كما تُستخدم زيوت الفضالة أيضًا في تدفئة المباني الكبيرة.

يَستَخدم كثير من الناس الذين يعيشون في المزارع أو البيوت المتنقلة غاز النفط المسال للتدفئة والطبخ. ويتكون غاز النفط المسال بصورة رئيسية من غازي البيوتان والبروبان، اللذين تم تحويلهما تحت الضغط إلى سوائل. ويُستخدم غاز النفط المسال في الصناعة لقطْع الفلزات ولحامها، وفي المزارع لتشغيل أنواع مختلفة من المعدات.


النفط كمادة خام: يُستخدم نحو 13% من مكونات النفط كمواد خام في الصناعة. ويحوَّل كثير من هذه المكونات إلى بتروكيميائيات. وتستخدم البتروكيميائيات في صناعة مستحضرات التجميل، والمنظفات، والعقاقير، والأسمدة، والمبيدات الحشرية، واللدائن، والألياف الاصطناعية، ومئات من المنتجات الأخرى.

تستخدم المنتجات الثانوية لتكرير النفط أيضًا كمواد خام في صناعات معينة. وتشمل هذه المنتجات الثانوية الأسفلت ـ المادة الرئيسية في بناء الطرق ـ والشمع ـ وهو مادة جوهرية في بعض المنتجات كالشموع وعلب الحليب ومُلمِّعات الأثاث.


استخدامات أخرى للنفط. تُشكل منتجات مثل زيوت التشحيم والزيوت الصناعية المتخصصة نحو 2% من إنتاج النفط. تخفف زيوت التشحيم (المزلقات) الاحتكاك بين الأجزاء المتحركة في المعدات. وتتراوح بين زيت رقيق شفاف يُستخدم في الأجهزة العلمية، وشحم ثقيل يستعمل في عجلات الطائرات.

وتشمل الزيوت الصناعية المتخصصة زيوت التبريد في عمليات القطع والزيوت الكهربائية التي تُستخدم في التصنيع.


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (27 ديسمبر 2009)

أين يوجد النفط :


يوجد النفط في كل قارة وتحت كل محيط، ولكن الأساليب الحديثة لاتُمكن مهندسي النفط إلا من استخراج حوالي ثلث الزيت من معظم التراكمات النفطية، وتُدعى هذه الكميات القابلة للاستخراج الاحتياطيات.

يُقدِّر خبراء النفط أن الاحتياطيات العالمية من الزيت تصل إلى حوالي تريليون (ألف بليون) برميل. ويتنبأ بعض الجيولوجيين بأن احتياطيات إضافية سوف تكتشف وخاصة في الصين، وجزر كندية في المحيط المتجمد الشمالي وقيعان البحار. ولكن خبراء كثيرين يظنون أن معظم حقول الزيت الكبرى قد تم اكتشافها، ويعتقدون أن الاحتياطيات العالمية ستزداد على الأرجح عن طريق وسائل استخراج أفضل.


الشرق الأوسط يحتوي على حوالي 67% من زيت العالم، إذ تصل احتياطياته إلى حوالي 660 بليون برميل. ولدى السعودية حوالي 258 بليون برميل، أي حوالي ربع احتياطيات العالم. ويوجد معظم نفط السعودية في مناطق محاذية للخليج العربي. ولدى كل من الإمارات العربية المتحدة وإيران والعراق والكويت حوالي عُشر إجمالي احتياطيات العالم النفطية.


أوروبا لديها ـ بما فيها الجزء الآسيوي لروسيا ـ حوالي 7% من موارد العالم من الزيت. لدى الاتحاد السوفييتي السابق 58 بليون برميل، وهي أكبر احتياطيات في المنطقة. وتقع معظم هذه الاحتياطيات قرب جبال أورال، إلا أن هناك عدة حقول زيت ضخمة في سيبريا. وتقع الاحتياطيات الأوروبية الرئيسية الأخرى ـ والتي تصل إلى 17 بليون برميل ـ تحت بحر الشمال. وتمتلك هذه الاحتياطيات بصورة رئيسية بريطانيا والنرويج.


أمريكا اللاتينية لديها نحو 120 بليون برميل من الاحتياطيات النفطية، أي نحو 12% من الإجمالي العالمي. ولدى فنزويلا أكبر احتياطيات في المنطقة ـ حوالي 59 بليون برميل. ولدى المكسيك ثاني أكبر احتياطيات في أمريكا اللاتينية ـ حوالي 52 بليون برميل. والبلدان الأمريكية اللاتينية الأخرى ذات التراكمات النفطية المهمة هي الأرجنتين والبرازيل.


إفريقيا تمتلك حوالي 60 بليون برميل من الزيت، أي نحو 6% من احتياطيات العالم. ويقع معظم الزيت في ليبيا، والجزائر، وبلدان أخرى في شمالي إفريقيا مثل مصر وتونس ويأتي ترتيب احتياطيات ليبيا البالغة نحو 23 بليون برميل من بين أكبر احتياطيات العالم. أما إلى الجنوب من الصحراء الكبرى، فلم يتم اكتشاف كميات كبيرة من الزيت إلا في نيجيريا التي تملك نحو 17 بليون برميل.


آسيا لديها، باستثناء الجزء الآسيوي لروسيا، والشرق الأوسط، نحو 50 بليون برميل من الزيت، أي حوالي 5% من احتياطيات العالم. ويقع نحو نصف هذه الاحتياطيات في الصين. ولدى إندونيسيا ـ نحو 11 بليون برميل ـ ثاني أكبر احتياطيات في الشرق الأقصى.


الولايات المتحدة وكندا لديهما نحو 32 بليون برميل من الزيت، تشكل نحو 3% من الإجمالي العالمي. ولدى الولايات المتحدة حوالي 26 بليون برميل من النفط. ويقع معظم هذه الاحتياطيات في تكساس، ولويزيانا، وكاليفورنيا، وأوكلاهوما وألاسكا. ومع الوقت، من المحتمل ازدياد احتياطيات الولايات المتحدة بإنتاج الزيت من طَفْل الزيت، وهو نوع من الحجر يوجد بوفرة في كولورادو و ويومينج ويوتا. ويحتوي طفل الزيت على الكيروجين، وهو مادة شمعية تعطي زيتًا عند تسخينها.

يقع معظم زيت كندا البالغ 6 بلايين برميل في مقاطعة ألبرتا. وفي مقاطعات ساسكاتشوان وكولومبيا البريطانية وتمتلك مانيتوبا حقولا نفطية أيضًا. وإضافة إلى ذلك، يعتقد الجيولوجيون أن كندا لديها أكبر تراكمات في العالم من رمال القار، أو رمال القطران، وهي رمال مشربة بمادة منتجة للزيت. تقع هذه التراكمات، التي قُدر ما تحتويه من الزيت، بحوالي ترليون برميل، بمحاذاة نهر أثاباسكا في ألبرتا. وقد بدأ إنتاج الزيت من هذه الرمال عام 1967م.


أستراليا لديها احتياطيات من الزيت تبلغ حوالي 2,5 بليون برميل، وهي أقل من ثلث الواحد في المائة، من الإجمالي العالمي. ويوجد الجزء الأكبر من هذه الاحتياطيات في أستراليا. وكل من أستراليا ونيوزيلندا لديها مناطق تحتوي على الزيت في اليابسة وفي البحر. ولدى كل من نيوزيلندا وبابوا غينيا الجديدة، حوالي 200 مليون برميل.


كيف تكوّن النفط :


يعتقد أغلب الجيولوجيين أن النفط تكوّن من بقايا كائنات عضوية ماتت منذ ملايين السنين. وتستند هذه النظرية العضوية لتكوّن النفط إلى وجود مواد معينة حاوية للكربون في الزيت. ومثل هذه المواد لا يمكن أن تكون قد أتت إلا من كائنات كانت حية فيما مضى. ونفس العملية التي أنتجت النفط أنتجت أيضًا الغاز الطبيعي الذي يوجد عادة ملازمًا للزيت الخام أو ذائبًا فيه.

وحسب النظرية العضوية، غطّى الماء، في الماضي، رقعة من سطح الأرض أكبر بكثير مما هي عليه الآن. وعاشت كميات من الكائنات الدقيقة في المياه الضحلة أو هامت قرب السطح في عرض المحيط. وبموت هذه الكائنات استقرت بقاياها في قاع المحيط وانحبست في الترسبات (جسيمات من الطين والرمل ومواد أخرى)، واندفنت تحت قاع المحيط.

وكلما دُفنت الترسبات أعمق فأعمق، تعرضت إلى درجات حرارة وضغوط متزايدة مما يؤدي إلى تكوين الصخور الرسوبية. وجعلت هذه الظروف الصخر يمر بعمليات كيميائية أدت إلى تكون مادة شمعية تسمى الكيروجن. وعندما يسخن الكيروجن إلى درجات حرارة أعلى من 100°م، ينفصل إلى سائل (الزيت) وغاز (الغاز الطبيعي). ولكن عندما يكون الزيت مدفونًا في أعماق أبعد ويعرض إلى درجات حرارة أعلى من 200°م، تضعف الروابط التي تشد الجزيئات الكبيرة المعقدة بعضها ببعض وبذا يتحلل الزيت.

ويُسمى نطاق الحرارة الذي يتكون فيه الزيت نافذة الزيت. ففي درجات الحرارة الواقعة دون هذا النطاق، يتكون القليل من الزيت. أما في الأعماق الكبيرة حيث درجات الحرارة العالية، فيتحلل معظم الزيت.

وبمرور الوقت، يتحرك الزيت والغاز إلى أعلى عبر منافذ طبيعية في الصخر. وتشمل هذه المنافذ الشقوق والثقوب الدقيقة التي تُعرف بالمسامات. ويعتقد الجيولوجيون أن وجود الماء قد يكون السبب وراء هذه الحركة؛ فقد يكون الماء ـ الذي هو أثقل من الزيت ـ هو الذي دفع الزيت إلى أعلى. وهناك سبب محتمل آخر، هو وزن الطبقات الصخرية الفوقية الذي يفضي إلى إقحام الزيت في ثقوب وشقوق الصخر.

يلجأ الزيت والغاز إلى نوع من الصخور يدعى الصخر الخازن أو صخر الزيت. ولمثل هذا الصخر خاصيتان تمكنان الموائع من الحركة خلاله هما: 1- المسامية 2- النفاذية. والمسامية هي تواجد الفتحات الصغيرة أو المسامات. وتعني النفاذية أن بعض المسامات متصلة بعضها ببعض بفراغات تتحرك الموائع خلالها. فيتحرك الزيت والغاز إلى أعلى خلال المسامات المتصلة حتى يصلا إلى طبقة صخرية غير نفاذة. ويستمران في التدفق بمحاذاة الجانب السفلي للطبقة غير النفاذة، فيصلان إلى مكان تشكلت فيه الطبقة على هيئة محبس ثلاثي الأبعاد. وفيما بعد، أدت تحولات في القشرة الأرضية إلى انحسار المحيطات، وظهرت اليابسة فوق العديد من الصخور المكمنية والمحابس.

وأكثر أنواع محابس النفط شيوعًا هي الأقبية والصدوع والمحابس الطبقية وقباب الملح. والأقبية تكوين صخري على هيئة القوس قد يتجمع تحتها النفط. والصدع فالق في القشرة الأرضية قد يزيح طبقة صخرية غير نفاذة ليجعلها بجوار طبقة نفّاذة تحتوي على الزيت. وتتكون معظم المحابس الطبقية من طبقات صخرية غير نفاذة تحيط بصخور حاوية للزيت. أما قبة الملح فتنتج من اندفاع تكوين من الملح على هيئة أسطوانة أو مخروط إلى أعلى خلال الصخور الرسوبية مسببة تحدب الصخور الواقعة في طريقها وتكسرها. وقد يتجمع النفط فوق هذا التكوين أو على جوانبه.

وتوجد أغلب المكامن والمحابس في باطن الأرض العميق، إلا أن بعضها تكون قرب السطح. وأزيحت مكامن أخرى إلى أعلى نتيجة تغيرات في القشرة الأرضية. وقد يصل الزيت من هذه التراكمات الضحلة إلى السطح على صورة نز أو ينبوع. لذا تجمعت كميات من الزيت على السطح تكفي لتكوين بحيرة في بعض الأماكن مثل فنزويلا وجزيرة ترينيداد.

واليوم تتعرض المواد العضوية في بعض التراكمات الرسوبية إلى ظروف من الضغط، والحرارة، والنشاط البكتيري شبيهة بتلك التي كونت الزيت منذ عصور بعيدة. إلا أن تكون كميات نافعة من الزيت يحتاج إلى ملايين السنين. ويستهلك الناس النفط أسرع كثيرًا من سرعة تكوينه.


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (27 ديسمبر 2009)

التنقيب عن النفط :

لم يكن بوسع المنقبين عن النفط، قبل عام 1900م، أكثر من البحث عن نز الزيت والأمل بأن يواتيهم الحظ. وكانت معداتهم تتألف بصورة رئيسية من معول وجاروف. أما منقبو اليوم، فيستخدمون تشكيلة من الأجهزة المعقدة، ويغلب عليهم أن يكونوا جيولوجييِّ زيت أو جيوفيزيائيين.


الدراسات الجيولوجية. يدرس جيولوجيو الزيت التكوينات الصخرية على سطح الأرض وتحته لتحديد المكان المحتمل لوجود النفط. ثم يرسمون بعدها خريطة مفصلة للمعالم السطحية للمنطقة. وقد يستخدمون صورًا ضوئية تؤخذ من الطائرات والأقمار الصناعية بالإضافة إلى ملاحظاتهم على مستوى سطح الأرض، خاصة إذا تعذر مسح المنطقة سيرًا على الأقدام. ويدرس الجيولوجيون الخريطة بحثًا عن علامات لمحابس زيت ممكنة. فعلى سبيل المثال، قد يدل نتوء منخفض في سهل منبسط على وجود قبة ملح، وهي محبس نفطي شائع.

وإذا بدا الموقع واعدًا، فقد يحفر الجيولوجيون ثقوبًا في الأرض للحصول على عينات جوفية، وهي عينات أسطوانية للطبقات الصخرية التي توجد تحت سطح الأرض. ويحلل الجيولوجيون العينات الجوفية لكشف التركيبة الكيميائية، والبنية، وعوامل أخرى تتعلق بتكوّن النفط.

ويدرس الجيولوجيون أيضًا سجلات الآبار. وسجل البئر بيان بالتكوينات الصخرية التي تستخرج أثناء حفر البئر. تصف سجلات الآبار خصائص الصخور، مثل العمق والمساميَّة ومحتواها من الموائع. وبإمكان جيولوجيي الزيت استخدام هذه المعلومات لتقدير موقع وحجم التراكمات الممكنة في المنطقة المحيطة بالآبار.




الدراسات الجيوفيزيائية. يُزَوِّد الجيوفيزيائيون جيولوجيي الزيت بمعلومات مفصلة عن التكوينات الصخرية التحتية والمغمورة. وبإمكان الجيوفيزيائيين تحديد مواقع البنيات الجيولوجية التي قد تحتوي على الزيت، وذلك بمساعدة أجهزة خاصة. وأوسع الأجهزة استخدامًا هي:1- مقياس الجاذبية 2- مقياس المغنطيسية 3- مرسمة الزلازل (السيزموجراف ـ المرجفة)

مقياس الجاذبية يقيس قوة الجاذبية على سطح الأرض، إذ إن للأنواع المختلفة من الصخور تأثيرات مختلفة على الجاذبية. فالصخورغير المسامية تميل إلى زيادة قوة الجاذبية، بينما تميل الصخور المسامية إلى إنقاصها. لذا قد تشير القراءات المتدنية على مقياس الجاذبية إلى وجود طبقات مسامية من الصخور التي قد تحوي الزيت.

مقياس المغنطيسية يسجل التغيّرات في مجال الأرض المغنطيسي، إذ تتأثر قوة الجذب المغنطيسي للأرض بأنواع الصخور الموجودة تحت السطح. فالصخور الرسوبية بصورة عامة ذات مغنطيسية أقل من الأنواع الأخرى من الصخور التي قد تحتوي على الحديد ومواد مغنطيسية أخرى. ويُمكِّن هذا الفارق في قوة الجذب المغنطيسي الجيوفيزيائيين من التعرف على طبقات الصخور الرسوبية التي قد تحوي الزيت. وتتأثر قوة الجذب المغنطيسي أيضًا ببنية الطبقات غير المنتظمة كالأقبية والصدوع. لذا فقد يستطيع مقياس المغنطيسية أن يكشف عن محابس نفطية معينة.

مرسمة الزلازل (المرجفة) آلة تسجيل الهزات الزلزالية، تقيس سرعة الموجات الصوتية المتنقلة تحت سطح الأرض. وتعتمد هذه السرعة على نوع الصخور التي ينتقل الصوت من خلالها. وبإمكان الجيوفيزيائيين استخدام السرعات التي تسجلها المرجفة لتحديد عمق وبنية الكثير من التكوينات الصخرية.

وقد يُحدث الجيوفيزيائيون، في المسح السيزموجرافي (الزلزالي) انفجارًا صغيرًا عند سطح الأرض أو دونه قليلاً. وتنتقل الموجات الصوتية التي يولّدها الانفجار إلى طبقات الصخور التحتية، ثم ترتد مرة أخرى إلى السطح. ويسجل السيزموجراف الوقت الذي تستغرقه الموجات الصوتية لتصل إلى السطح. ويستخدم كثير من الجيوفيزيائيين نظامًا يدعى الهزهزة وذلك لدرء الأخطار البيئية الناتجة عن الانفجارات. وفي هذا النظام تولد الموجات الصوتية بواسطة هزازة ضخمة لترتطم بالأرض بصورة متكررة. وتُحمل هذه الهزازة على شاحنة خاصة تسمى الشاحنة الرَطَّامة.

ويجري الجيوفيزيائيون أيضًا مسحًا سيزموجرافيا للمناطق المغمورة، إذ يطلقون شحنة هواء مضغوط من السفينة في الماء. وتنعكس الموجات الصوتية الناتجة عن ذلك من التكوينات المغمورة لتستقبلها سلسلة من السماعات الأرضية (لاقطات صوت) تقطرها السفينة خلفها.

وبواسطة أسلوب يدعى تقنية البقعة الساطعة يمكن للجيوفيزيائيين استخدام السيزموجراف للكشف عن وجود الموائع في التكوينات الصخرية التحتية والمغمورة. ينطوي هذا الأسلوب على استخدام مسجلات فائقة الحساسية، تلتقط التغيرات في اتساع (شدة) الموجات الصوتية، حيث إن ذروة الموجات الصوتية تتغير لدى انعكاسها من صخور تحوي الغاز أو الموائع الأخرى. وتظهر مثل هذه التغيرات على شكل شذوذات (اضطرابات)، تدعى البقع الساطعة، في أنماط الموجات الصوتية التي يسجلها السيزموجراف.


حفر بئر الزيت
الحفر من أجل النفط مغامرة هائلة في جميع الأحوال تقريبًا. فمعظم الدراسات الجيولوجية والجيوفيزيائية تدل على الأماكن التي يحتمل تراكم النفط فيها. ولكن احتمال وجود الزيت فعلاً في تلك الأماكن يقل عن 10%.

وهناك فرصة قدرها 2%، فقط لوجوده بكميات تجارية. وقد تحفرالكثير من الحفر الجافة قبل أن يؤتى ببئر منتجة، ويبدأ الزيت في التدفق.



الإجراءات التحضيرية. تتم هذه الإجراءات في موقع الحفر وخارجه وتشمل: 1- الحصول على التصاريح وعقود الإيجار 2- تحضير الموقع 3- تركيب أجهزة الحفر.

الحصول على التصاريح وعقود الإيجار. يجب على شركات الزيت في معظم البلدان التعامل مع مالك الموقع ـ أو مع الحكومة إذا كان الموقع في أرض عامة ـ من أجل السماح لها بالحفر. ويحصل الكثير من الشركات على عقد تعدين أو عقد إيجار للتنقيب، يمنحها الحق في حفر الآبار وإنتاج الزيت والغاز في الموقع. وبالمقابل، يحصل المالك عمومًا على حصة من الدخل من أي زيت أو غاز يتم الحصول عليه.

وبعد الحصول على العقد يجب على الشركة الحصول على تصاريح للحفر من الحكومات المركزية والإقليمية والمحلية، واستيفاء متطلبات معينة قبل صدور مثل تلك التصاريح. ففي معظم الأحيان يجب على الشركة أن تقدم دراسات تُظهر التأثيرات التي قد يحدثها الحفر على البيئة. كما يجب على الشركة أن تبين كيف تعتزم المحافظة على المصادر الطبيعية ومنع الهدر.

تحضير الموقع. يجب أن يكون موقع الحفر مستويًا، وخاليًا من الأشجار والأكمات وذلك لإفساح المكان لعمليات الحفر. وتُستخدم الجرّافات في معظم الأماكن لتنظيف الأرض وتسويتها. وإذا كانت المنطقة وعرة أو ذات مناخ قاس، استدعى ذلك تحضيرات إضافية. ففي المنحدر الشمالي لألاسكا في الولايات المتحدة، على سبيل المثال، استدعى الأمر دعم مواقع الحفر بالحصى والخشب. إذ لو لم تكن هذه التدابير قد اتُخذت، لتسببت الحرارة الصادرة من معدات الحفر في تليين التربة المتجمدة وفى انهيار الآبار.

ويجب شق طرق تؤدي إلى موقع الحفر، كما يجب أن يكون للموقع مصدر للطاقة وشبكة لتزويده بالماء. وإذا كان المكان بعيدًا عن مدينة أو بلدة أو في عرض البحر وجب إقامة أماكن لسكنى طاقم الحفر.

بعد أن يتم تحضير موقع الحفر، يجلب طاقم الحفر آلات الحفر البرجية التي تتكون بصورة رئيسية من معدات الحفر وبرج. وقد تنقل آلات الحفر بالشاحنة أو بالجرافة أو البارجة أو الطائرة حسبما يقتضيه مكان الموقع.

تركيب أجهزة الحفر. هو عملية تهيئة أجزاء آلات الحفر المختلفة ووصل بعضها ببعض. أولاً، يقيم طاقم الإنشاء البرج أو الرافعة فوق النقطة التي يُزمع حفر البئر فيها. والوظيفة الرئيسية للبرج هي الإمساك بآلات الرفع ومعدات الحفر الأخرى. وتقوم آلات الرفع، التي تشمل بكرات ومِكبَّات (لفائف) وأسلاكًا متينة، بخفض المثقاب في حفرة البئر ورفعه إلى الخارج. ويتراوح ارتفاع الأبراج بين 25م و60م، وفقًا للعمق التقديري للزيت. وتستخدم معظم أطقم الإنشاء برج حفر مطويًا يتكون من قسمين أو أكثر ويمكن نقله إلى الموقع وتركيبه بسهولة.

بعدها، يركب الفريق المكائن التي تدير المثقاب وآلات الحفر الأخرى. كما يوصل العمال الأنابيب والخزانات والمضخات المختلفة ومعدات الحفر الأخرى. وبعد أن يعلَّق المثقاب بآلات الرفع يمكن بدء حفر البئر بأية طريقة من طرق الحفر.



طرق الحفر. استخدمت أطقم الحفر الأولى أسلوبًا للحفر يُدعى جهاز الحفر المطرقي، الذي مازال يستخدم لحفر الثقوب الضحلة في التكوينات الصخرية الصلبة. أما اليوم فتستخدم أغلب أطقم الحفر طريقة أسرع وأكثر دقة تُدعى الحفر الدوار. وفي المواقع التي يجب فيها حفر البئر بزاوية، تستخدم الأطقم أسلوبًا يدعى الحفر التوجيهي. وبالإضافة إلى ذلك، يختبر مهندسو النفط تشكيلة من وسائل زيادة عمق آبار الزيت وخفض تكلفة عمليات الحفر.

الحفر بجهاز الحفر المطرقي عملية بسيطة، إذ تعمل بطريقة أشبه ما تكون باستعمال الإزميل لقطع الخشب أو الصخر. ففي هذه الطريقة، يسقط حبل فولاذي ويرفع بشكل متكرر أداة قطع ثقيلة تدعى اللّقمة. وقد يصل طول اللقمة إلى 2,4م ويتراوح قطرها بين 10 و 32سم. وفي كل مرة تسقط فيها، تخترق الأرض أعمق فأعمق. وتفتت حوافها الحادة التربة والصخر إلى جسيمات صغيرة. ومن وقت لآخر، يسحب العمال الحبل واللقمة إلى الخارج، ويصبون الماء في الحفرة. وبعدها يغرفون الماء والجسيمات من قاع الحفرة بأنبوب فولاذي طويل يدعى المنزحة.

الحفر الدوار يعمل مثل الحفر بجهاز الحفر المطرقي على أساس مبدأ سهل؛ إذ يثقب المثقاب الأرض مثلما يثقب مثقاب النجار الخشب، وتثبت لقمة المثقاب الدوار بنهاية سلسلة من الأنابيب الموصلة بعضها ببعض تدعى أنبوب المثقاب. ويدار أنبوب المثقاب بوساطة طاولة دوارة في أرضية البرج. وينزل الأنبوب في الأرض، وبدوران الأنبوب تجوف اللقمة طبقات التربة والصخر. ويربط طاقم الحفر أطوالاً إضافية من الأنابيب كلما ازداد عمق الحفرة. وقد يزيد طول أنبوب المثقاب عن 7,500م.

. 
ويُنزل أنبوب المثقاب ويرفع بوساطة آلة رفع ُتسمى الأجهزة الرافعة التي تعمل مثل قصبة صيد السمك، إذ يُفَل حبل فولاذي من أسطوانة الرفع التي هي نوع من البكرات، ثم يُسلََّّك الحبل خلال بكرتين: البكرة التاجية، في قمة الحفارة، والبكرة المتحركة، التي تتدلى داخل البرج. ويعلِّق العمال النهاية العلوية لأنبوب المثقاب في البكرة المتحركة بوساطة خطاف ضخم، بعدها يستطيعون خفض الأنبوب في الحفرة أو رفعه منها عن طريق إدارة أسطوانة الرفع في أحد الاتجاهين.

في أثناء الحفر الدوار، يُضخ مائع يدعى وحل الحفر نازلاً داخل أنبوب المثقاب. ويخرج الوحل من خلال فتحات في اللقمة ويجري صاعدًا بين الأنبوب وجدار الحفرة حتى يصل أسفل أرضية البرج. ويقوم هذا المائع الدائر باستمرار بتبريد وتنظيف اللقمة ويحمل الفتات (قطع من التربة والصخر) إلى السطح. لذا يستطيع الطاقم الحفر باستمرار دون الحاجة إلى غرف الفتات من قاع البئر. ويكسو وحل الحفر جوانب الحفرة أيضًا مما يمنع التسربات والانهيارات. إضافة إلى ذلك،يقلل ضغط الوحل داخل البئر من مخاطر الثوران والتدفق اللذين يسببهما التحرر المفاجئ للضغط من المكمن. فقد يدمر الثوران والتدفق المحفار ويهدران زيتًا كثيرًا.

الحفر التوجيهي. تحفر البئر بجهاز الحفر المطرقي ـ وفي أغلب الحفر الدوراني ـ رأسيًا إلى أسفل أرضية البرج. ولكن في الحفر التوجيهي، تحفر الحفرة مائلة بزاوية. وقد تستخدم أطقم الحفر أجهزة خاصة تدعى المثقاب التوربيني والمثقاب الكهربائي. وتقع المحركات التي تدير هذه المثاقيب أعلى اللقمة مباشرة، وتدير الجزء السفلي فقط من أنبوب المثقاب. وتمكن هذه المثاقـيب رجاـل الحفر من توجيـه اللقمة على مسـار مائل. وقد يستخـدم رجال الحفر أيضًا أدوات تُعرَف بمقابض السوط للحفر بزاوية. ومقبض السوط إسفين فولاذي طويل مخدد على هيئة قرن الحذاء، حيث يوضع الإسفين داخل الحفرة ورأسه المدبب إلى أعلى. وبذا ينحرف مسار الحفر أثناء مرور اللقمة بأخدود مقبض السوط.

ويلجأ الكثير من الأطقم إلى الحفر التوجيهي لحفر أكثر من بئر في موقع واحد. وتُستخدم هذه الطريقة أيضًا إذا لم يكن بالمقدور حفر بئر فوق تراكم نفطي مباشرة.

الطرق التجريبية للحفر تشمل استعمال الكهرباء، أو البرودة الشديدة، أو الموجات الصوتية عالية التردد. صُمِّمت كل واحدة من هذه الطرق على أساس تحطيم الصخور في قاع الحفرة.



الحفر في المناطق البحرية. يعد هذا النوع أكثر كلفة وخطورة بكثير من الحفر على اليابسة. فالحفارة البحرية المتوسطة تكلف 10 أمثال الحفارة البرية، ويجب جلب جميع المعدات والطاقم إلى الموقع بالطائرات العمودية أو السفينة. وفي مياه كتلك التي في المحيط المتجمد الشمالي أو بحر الشمال، قد تتضرر الحفارات بفعل العواصف أو كتل الجليد العائمة، ولكن تدَنِّي أعداد الاحتياطيات البرية، يقلل من أهمية الآبار البحرية الأمر الذي يزيد تكلفتها ومخاطرها.

وحفر بئر بحرية شبيه بحفر بئر على اليابسة. فأجزاء الحفارة هي نفسها. لكن يجب تركيب الحفارة البحرية فوق شيء يمكن الإبحار به. وتحفر أغلب الآبار الاستكشافية من حفارات متحركة مثل الحفارات ذات الروافع أو الحفارات شبه القابلة للغمر أو سفن المثقاب. وتستخدم بنية تدعى المنصة الثابتة لإنتاج الزيت.

الحفارات ذات الروافع. تستخدم عمومًا في أعماق مائية تصل إلى نحو 60م. ولكن يمكن لبعض هذه الأجهزة أن تستخدم في أعماق تصل إلى نحو 110م. تستند الحفارة إلى منصة عائمة مثبتة بسيقان فولاذية يمكن تغيير وجهتها إلى أعلى أو أسفل. ولتحريك الأجهزة، يقوم العمال بإنزال المنصة إلى الماء ورفع السيقان عن قاع البحر. وتقطر القوارب عادة الحفارة إلى موقع الحفر الجديد. وهناك تُنزل السيقان إلى قاع البحر مرة أخرى وترفع المنصة العائمة إلى أعلى بعيدًا عن سطح الماء.

الحفارات شبه القابلة للغمر تُستخدم في أعماق مائية متوسطة، أي إلى نحو 1,200م. ولهذا النوع من الحفارات سيقان مملوءة بالهواء، تمكنها من الطفو فوق سطح البحر، وتمسك مراسي الحفار في مكانه.

سفن المثقاب تستخدم في أعماق مائية تصل إلى نحو 2,400م. ولا يمكن استعمال مراس في مثل هذه الأعمال، لذا يجب على سفينة المثقاب استعمال أساليب ملاحية دقيقة للمحافظة على وضعها فوق موقع البئر. يثبت البرج ومعدات الحفر الأخرى على ظهر السفينة وينزل أنبوب المثقاب من خلال فتحة في قاع السفينة. وكلفة تشغيل سفن المثقاب عالية جدًا.

المنصات الثابتة وتعرف أيضًا بمنصات الإنتاج، ولا تُركَّب إلا بعد أن يكشف الحفر الاستكشافي النقاب عن احتياطيات نفطيةكافية إلى حد يبرر تكاليفها الهائلة. وتُستخدم معظم المنصات الثابتة في المياه الضحلة، لكن بعضها يمكن أن تستخدم في مياه يزيد عمقها عن 300م.

تُبنى المنصات الثابتة على هيئة أجزاء تُحمل على مركب الحفر إلى موقع الإنتاج. وتقوم الرافعات بتوجيه الجزء السفلي إلى قاع البحر ووضعه على الموقع، حيث تثبتها أوتاد ضخمة تدعى الدعامات إلى قاع البحر، ثم يُركب الجزء الثاني فوق الجزء السفلي. ولمعظم المنصات الثابتة جزءان، ولكن لبعضها ثلاثة. ويقوم سطح الجزء الأعلى مقام قاعدة للحفر. و من الممكن حفر 42 بئرًا في اتجاهات مختلفة من منصة ثابتة واحدة.


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (27 ديسمبر 2009)

اختبار الآبار. تحاول أطقم الحفر بأسرع وقت ممكن تحديدما إذا كانوا يعملون على موقع منتج أو حفرة جافة، ولذا فهم يفحصون الفتات دومًا فيأثناء الحفر بحثًا عن أي دليل للنفط. والفتات هو القطع الصخرية التي يجلبها وحلالحفر إلى السطح. وعندما يصل الحفر إلى عمق تراكمات محتملة، قد يُجري الطاقم عدةاختبارات من أجل الزيت. وتشمل هذه الاختبارات التقوير والتسجيل والاختبار بساقالمثقاب.

وفي التقوير، تستبدل لقمة المثقاب بلقمة تقوير. وتقطع هذه اللقمةعينة أسطوانية من التربة والصخر، تُجلب إلى السطح لتحليلها. وينطوي التسجيل علىإنزال أجهزة للقياس يُسمَّى الواحد منها مسبارًا، داخل حفرة البئر. وتبعث هذهالأجهزة معلومات عن تركيبة الصخور التحتية ومساميتها، ومحتواها من الموائع وخواصأخرى. أما في الاختبار بساق المثقاب، فيتم إنزال جهاز داخل حفرة البئر لجمع عيناتمن الموائع وقياس ضغطها.

وإذا كانت نتائج الاختبارات سلبية، فقد يسد طاقمالحفر البئر بالإسمنت ويتركونها. أما إذا أظهرت الاختبارات أدلة للنفط، قام الطاقمبدعم حفرة البئر بأنبوب فولاذي يُدعى الغلاف.




الغلاف. يقصد بهنوع من البطانة الواقية لحفرة البئر، ويتكون من أنبوب فولاذي ثقيل يتراوح قطره بين 7,2 و50سم. وتُثبت أجزاء الأنبوب في مكانها بالإسمنت. يساعد الغلاف على منعالتسربات والانهيارات أثناء كل من مرحلة الحفر، ومرحلة إنتاج بئر الزيت. ولمزيد منالوقاية يركّب كل طاقم الحفر تقريبًا، واحدًا أو أكثر من موانع الثوران على قمةالغلاف. وتتكون هذه الأجهزة من صمامات عملاقة تقفل الغلاف، إذا تعاظم الضغط داخلالبئر.

ولتركيب الغلاف، ترفع أطقم الحفر أنبوب المثقاب وتُنْزل الغلاف داخلحفرة البئر. ثم تضخ إسمنتًا رطبًا في الغلاف، وتغطي الإسمنت بسدادة خاصة يمكناختراقها بالحفر. وقبل أن يجف الإسمنت، يضخ طاقم الحفر وحلاً داخل الغلاف. ويدفعالوحل السدادة إلى قاع الغلاف. لذا يُجبَر الإسمنت على الصعود من خلال الفراغ الذيبين حفرة البئر وبين السطح الخارجي للغلاف، وذلك من قاع الحفرة حتى السطح. وبعد أنيتصلب الإسمنت، يستطيع العمال معاودة الحفر باختراق السدادة.


إتمامالبئر. يعني إتمام البئر جعلها منتجة. وتنفذ هذه العملية على عدة خطوات: أولاً: يُنزل طاقم الحفر جهازًا يُدعى المثقاب (الخرَّامة) داخل الغلاف إلى عمق المنطقةالحاوية للزيت، ثم تطلق المثقاب (الخرَّامة) رصاصات خاصة أو عبوات متفجرة علىالغلاف محدثة ثقوبًا، يدخل الزيت من خلالها، ثم يركب الطاقم الماسورة وهي عبارة عنسلسلة من الأنابيب الأصغر قطرًا، توصل الزيت إلى السطح. وتُستَخدم الماسورة؛ لأنالغلاف يكون عادة عريضًا إلى درجة تصعب معها المحافظة على سرعة السيولة اللازمةللإبقاء على الزيت متدفقًا إلى أعلى. والماسورة أيضًا أسهل في الصيانة والاستبدالمن الغلاف.

والخطوة الأخيرة في إتمام البئر، هي تركيب مجموعة من صماماتالتحكم على النهاية العلوية للغلاف والماسورة. ويُعرَف نظام الصمامات هذا بشجرة عيدالميلاد؛ وذلك لكثرة القطع التي تشبه الأغصان فيه، ويتحكم في تدفق الزيت إلى السطح. وتوجد في بعض الآبار أكثر من منطقة حاوية للزيت، وحينئذ يركب الفريق ماسورة وصماماتتحكم منفصلة لكل منطقة حاوية للزيت. وتدعى مثل هذه العمليات آبارًا متعددة الإتمام

استخراج النفط :

يُستخرج الزيت بطريقة شبيهة جدًا بالحصول على المياهالجوفية. ولبعض آبار الزيت مثل بعض أنواع آبار الماء، طاقة طبيعية تكفي لجلب السائلإلى السطح. ولآبار زيت أخرى طاقة، لا تكفي من ضآلتها، لإنتاج الزيت بكفاءة، أو تفقدمعظم طاقتها بعد فترة من الإنتاج. لذا يجب تزويد طاقة إضافية في هذه الآبار عن طريقالمضخات أو وسائل اصطناعية أخرى. وإذا زود الضغط الطبيعي معظم الطاقة، سُمي استخراجالنفط الاستخراج الابتدائي، وإذا استُخدمت وسائل اصطناعية عُرفت العملية بالاستخراجالمُعزَّز.



الاستخراج الابتدائي. تأتي الطاقة الطبيعية التيتُستَخدم في استخراج النفط بصورة رئيسية من الغاز والمـاء الموجودين في صخورالمكامن. وقد يكون الغاز ذائبًا في الزيت أو منفصلاً فوقـه على هيئة غطاء غازي. أمـا المــاء فيتجمع تحت النفط لكونـه أثقـل من الزيت. وتُسمى الطاقة التي فيالمكمن، حسب مصدرها 1- دفع الغاز المذاب أو 2- دفع الغطاء الغازي أو 3- دفـعالمـاء.

يجلب دفع الغاز المذاب كميات صغيرة من الزيت إلى السطح. لذا فإنأغلب الآبار التي لا طاقة طبيعية لديها سوى دفع الغاز المذاب، تتطلب صورًا تكميليةمن الطاقة. وفي المقابل، قد يؤدي دفع الغطاء الغازي وكذلك دفع الماء إلى إنتاجكميات ضخمة من النفط.

دفع الغاز المذاب. يحتوي الزيت في جميع المكامنتقريبًا، على غاز مذاب. وتأثير الإنتاج على هذا الغاز شبيه بما يحدث عندما تفتحقنينة مياه غازية، إذ يتمدد الغاز ويتجه نحو الفتحة حاملاً معه بعضالسائل.

دفع الغطاء الغازي. ينحبس الغاز في كثير من المكامن في غطاء فوقالزيت ويذوب فيه. وبإنتاج الزيت من المكمن يتمدد الغطاء الغازي ويدفع الزيت باتجاهالبئر.

دفع الماء. يثبت الماء مكانه في المكمن، مثل الغاز، بفعل الضغطالجوفي. وإذا كان حجم الماء كبيرًا بدرجة كافية، أدى انخفاض الضغط الحاصل في أثناءإنتاج الزيت إلى تمدد الماء. وبعدها يزيح الماء النفط مجبرًا إياه على التدفق نحوالبئر.


الاستخراج المعزز. تشمل هذه الطريقة عددًا من الطرق المصممة منأجل زيادة كمية الزيت التي تتدفق نحو البئر المنتجة. وتُصنف هذه الطرق عمومًا، حسبمرحلة الإنتاج التي تُستعمل في أثنائها، على أنها استخراج ثانوي أو استخراج ثالثي (من المستوى الثالث).

والاستخراج الثانوي، الذي يسمى أيضًا الحفاظ علىالضغط، عبارة عن استبدال للدفع الطبيعي في المكمن. وقد تنطوي صورة الاستخراج هذهعلى حقن الغاز أو الماء في المكمن من خلال آبار إضافية تُحفر بالقرب من البئرالمنتجة.

ورغم أن الاستخراج الثانوي قد زاد كمية الزيت القابلة للاستخراجقرابة ثلاثة أضعاف؛ يبقى زهاء ثلثي النفط في معظم المكامن تحت السطح بعد الإنتاج. لذا يختبر مهندسو النفط أساليب للاستخراج الثالثي لجلب المزيد من الزيت إلى السطح. ويستخدم أحد هذه الأساليب الحرارة لتخفيف الزيت وجعله يتدفق بحرية أكثر نحو البئر. وقد تأتي هذه الحرارة من حقن بخار أو من حرق بعض النفط في المكمن.


نقلالنفط :


بعد أن يصـل الزيت الخـام إلى السطـح، يفصــل الغـاز الطبيعي عنالزيت، ثم يرسـل إلى معمل المعالجة أو مباشرة إلى المستهلكين. ويزال الماء والرواسبمن الزيت الذي يخزن بعدها في صهاريج أو يرسل إلى المصفاة، ومن المصفاة تسلمالمنتجات النفطية إلى الأسواق.

تنقل الملايين من براميل النفط يوميًا منمناطق الإنتاج إلى المصافي. وينقل النفط بصورة رئيسية عبر خطوط الأنابيب والناقلات،والسفن المسطحة، والشاحنات الصهريجية، وعربات السكك الحديديةالصهريجية.

وينتقل معظم النفط عبر خطوط الأنابيب في جزء من رحلته على الأقل،إذ تنقل خطوط الأنابيب النفط الخام من الآبار إلى صهاريج التخزين، أو وسائل النقلالأخرى، أو إلى المصافي مباشرة، كما تنقل خطوط الأنابيب المنتجات النفطية منالمصافي إلى الأسواق. وفي مقدور بعض خطوط الأنابيب نقل أكثر من مليون برميل منالزيت يوميًا. ومن الممكن إنشاء خطوط الأنابيب في أية تضاريس، ومناخ، تقريبًا. فخطأنابيب عبر ألاسكا، على سبيل المثال، يعبر ثلاث سلاسل جبلية ويعبر أكثر من 300 نهروجدول وقرابة 640 كم من الأراضي المتجمدة. وتكلِّف خطوط الأنابيب الكثير لإنشائها،إلا أنها رخيصة نسبيًا في التشغيل والصيانة. وهي على العموم أفضل وسيلة لنقلالنفط.

تحمل الناقلات، والبواخر المسطحة، الزيت على الماء. والناقلة سفينةمحيطية ضخمة ذات مقصورات للحمولات السائلة. وتستطيع الناقلات العملاقة احتواء مايزيد على المليون برميل من النفط. أما البواخر المسطحة التي تستطيع حمل 15,000برميل من الزيت في المتوسط، فتُستَخدم في الأنهار والقنوات بصورةرئيسية.

وتنقــل كثـير من المنتجـات النفطيـة من المصــافي إلى الأسواقبالشاحنات الصهريجية، وعربات السكك الحديدية الصهريجية. وتقوم الشاحنات بتسليمالبترول إلى محطـات الخدمـة، وزيت التدفئة إلى المنازل. وتبلغ حمولـة مثـل هـذهالشاحنات 300 برميل من الوقـود. أمـا عربـات السكك الحديدية فتتراوح من حيث السعةبين حـوالي 100 برميل وأكثر من 1,500 برميل من الزيت. ولبعض هـذه العربـات معداتللحفاظ على المنتجات النفطية تحت درجة حرارة معينة أو مستوى معين من الضغط.

تكرير النفط :

تتراوح المصافي من حيث الحجم من معامل صغيرة تعالج حوالي 150برميلاً من الزيت الخام في اليوم، إلى مجمعات عملاقة ذوات سعات يومية تبلغ أكثر من 600,000 برميل.

والوظيفة الأساسية للمصفاة هي تحويل النفط إلى منتجات مفيدة؛إذ تفرز المصافي الزيت إلى مجموعات، أو مكونات مختلفة من الهيدروكربونات. ثم تغيرالمكونات كيميائيًا وتعالج بمواد أخرى. ويمكن تصنيف عمليات التكرير هذه إلى : 1- الفرْز 2- التحويل 3- المعالجة الكيميائية.



الفرز. أول مرحلة فيتكرير النفط هي التقطير التجزيئي، وهو عملية تفرز الزيت الخام إلى بعض مكوناته. ويمكن فرز مكونات إضافية من هذه المكونات بوساطة عمليات الاستخلاص بالمذيبوالبلورة.

التقطير التجزيئي يُبنى على مبدأ تبخر (غليان) المكونات المختلفةعند درجات حرارة مختلفة. فيتبخر البنزين مثلاً عند نحو 24°م، بينما لبعض زيوتالوقود الثقيلة درجات غليان أعلى من 320°م. كما تتكثف (تبرد وتصبح سائلة) مثل هذهالمكونات وهي أبخرة، عند درجات حرارة مختلفة.

ويضخ الزيت في التقطيرالتجـزيئي عبر أنـابيب داخـل فـرن ليسخن إلى درجـات حرارة قد تبلغ 385°م. بعدهايدخـل الخليـط النــاتج والمكون من غازات وسـوائل حـارة في أسطوانــة فولاذيـةرأسية تـدعى بـرج التجزئـة أو بـرج الفـقاعـة. وفي أثنـاء صعود المكونات المبخَّرةداخل البرج تتكثف عند مستويات مختلفة. فتتكثف زيوت الوقود الثقيلة في القسم السفليمن البرج، بينما تتكثف المكونات الخفيفة كالبنزين والكيروسين في الأقسام الوسطىوالعليا. وتتجمع السوائل في صوان وتسحب إلى الخارج عبر أنابيب على جوانبالبرج.

ولا تبرد بعض المكونات بصورة كافية. لذا تمر عبر قمة برج التجزئة إلىوحدة استرداد الأبخرة. وبالمقابل، تبقى مكونات أخرى، تتبخر عند درجات حرارة أعلى منتلك التي في الفرن، في الحالة السائلة أو شبه الصلبة. وتسترد هذه الفضلات من قاعالبرج وتُكرَّر إلى منتجات مثل الأسفلت وزيوت التزليق ¸التزييت·.

تسمىالمكونات التي تنتج بالتقطير منتجات التمرير المباشر. ويجب أن تخضع جميع هذهالمكونات تقريبًا إلى التحويل والمعالجة الكيميائية قبلاستخدامها.

الاستخلاص بالمذيب يفرز مكونات إضافية من منتجات معينة للتمريرالمباشر. ويذيب مركب كيميائي يدعى المذيب بعض المكونات أو يجعلها تنفصل على هيئةمواد صلبة. وتشمل المذيبات الرئيسية المستخدمة البنزين والفُورْفُورال وفنول. وتحسنكثير من المصافي نوعية زيوت التزليق والبرافين بوساطة الاستخلاصبالمذيب.

البَلْوَرة تستخدم بصورة رئيسية لإزالة الشمع ومواد شبه صلبة أخرىمن المكونات الثقيلة؛ إذ تبرد المكونات إلى درجات حرارة تكوَّن عندها بلورات أوتتصلب. بعده تُمرر عبر مرشحات تفصل عنها الجسيمات الصلبة.


التحويل. علىالرغم من إمكانية تكرير كل النفط تقريبًا إلى منتجات مفيدة إلا أن لبعض المكوناتقيمة أكبر من بعضها الآخر. ويشكل البترول مثلاً نصف المنتجات النفطية المستخدمة فيمعظم البلدان تقريبًا، ولكنه يمثل نحو10% فقط من منتجات التمرير المباشر. وبالمقابل، تمثل بعض المكونات قليلة الطلب، حصة أكبر من الزيت الخام.

ومنأجل زيادة كميات المنتجات المرغوبة من النفط، طوَّر العلماء عدة طرق لتحويلالمكونات قليلة الفائدة إلى تلك التي تحظى بطلب أكبر. وتندرج هذه الطرق تحتمجموعتين رئيسيتين: 1- عمليات التكسير 2-عمليات الدمج. وتمكّن مثل هذه العمليات منإنتاج حوالي نصف برميل من البترول من كل برميل من الزيت الخام.

عملياتالتكسير تحول المكونات الثقيلة إلى مكونات أخف، مثل البترول بصورة رئيسية. ولا تزيدهذه العمليات كمية البترول الناتج من الزيت فحسب، وإنما تحسن نوعيته أيضَا. فللبترول المنتج بالتكسير عدد أوكتان أكبر مما للمنتج بالتمرير المباشر. وعددالأوكتان مقياس لمدى سلاسة احتراق الوقود داخل المحرك. انظر: عددالأوكتان.

هناك نوعان رئيسيان من عمليات التكسير: التكسير الحراري والتكسيربالعامل الحفاز. تعرض المكونات الثقيلة في التكسير الحراري إلى درجة حرارة مكثفة،وضغط عالٍ من أجل إضعاف الروابط التي تمسك الجزيئات الكبيرة والمعقدة ببعضها. وتفككالحرارة والضغط هذه الجزيئات إلى جزيئات أبسط، وهي التي تشكل الأجزاءالخفيفة.

في التكسير بالعامل الحفاز، يستخدم عامل مساعد لتعجيل عمليةالتكسير الحراري. والعامل الحفاز مادة تبدأ بها التفاعلات الكيميائية أو تسرعها دونأن يطرأ عليها تغيير في أثناء التفاعل. وفي هذا النمط من التكسير، تُسَّخنالمكونات، ثم تمرر على معادن تدعى الزيوليتات، وهي أنواع معينة من الطين، أو عواملحفازة أخرى. وتؤدي الحرارة وفعل الحفاز معًا إلى تكسر الأجزاء الثقيلة إلى مكوناتأخف. والتكسير بالعامل الحفاز أكثر شيوعًا من التكسير الحراري، لأ نه يتطلب ضغطًاأقل، وينتج بترولا ذا عدد أوكتان أكبر.

وقد يضاف الهيدروجين إلى الأجزاءأثناء التكسير. ويزيد هذا الإجراء، الذي يُدعى الهدرجة من كمية المنتجاتالمفيدة.

عمليات الدمج تفعل عكس ما يفعله التكسير؛ إذ تدمج أو تعيد ترتيبالهيدروكربونات الغازية البسيطة لتكون مكونات أكثر تعقيدًا. ونتيجة لذلك، تُحوَّلالكثير من الغازات الناتجة من التقطير والتكسير إلى أنواع وقود سائلة عاليةالأوكتان وكيميائيات ذات قيمة. وتشمل عمليات الدمج الرئيسية البلمرة والألْكلةوإعادة التشكيل.

تخضع الغازات في البلمرة إلى الحرارة والضغط في وجود عاملحفاز. فتتحد الجزيئات الهيدروكربونية مكونة جزيئات أكبر تسمى البوليمرات. والبوليمرات مكونات جوهرية في البترول عالي الأوكتان. والألكلة شبيهة بالبلمرة إذتنتج مكونًا يدعى الألكيلات الذي يستخدم في كل من البترول، ووقود الطيران. أما فيإعادة التشكيل فتكون جزيئات الغازات مجموعات هيدروكربونية مختلفة، بعد تعرضهاللحرارة والعامل الحفاز. وتنتج إعادة التشكيل أنواع وقود عالية الأوكتان إضافة إلىالمركبات الأروماتية، وهي كيميائيات تستخدم في صنع المتفجرات، والمطاط الاصطناعي،وحافظات الطعام، ومنتجات أخرى كثيرة.


المعالجة الكيميائية. تُعالج جميعالمكونات تقريبًا كيميائيًا قبل أن تُرسل إلى المستهلكين. وتعتمد المعالجة على نوعالزيت الخام وعلى الاستخدام المُزمع للمنتجات النفطية.

تعالج كثير منالمكونات لإزالة الشوائب. وأكثر الشوائب شيوعًا هي مركبات الكبريت التي تلحق الضرربالمعدات وتلوث الهواء عند حرقها. والمعالجة بالهيدروجين طريقة شائعة الاستعماللإزالة مركبات الكبريت. تُخْلط المكونات في هذه الطريقة بالهيدروجين، وتسخن ثم تعرضلعامل حفاز حيث يتحد الكبريت بالهيدروجين مكونًا كبريتيد الهيدروجين. ويُزالكبريتيد الهيدروجين لاحقًا باستخدام مذيب.

ويتحسن أداء بعض الأجزاء عندمزجها أو دمجها مع مواد أخرى. فتمزج المصافي مثلاً زيوت تزليق ¸تشحيم· متنوعةللحصول على درجات مختلفة من اللزوجة (القوام). ويُمزج البترول بكيميائيات تُدعىالمضافات تساعده على الاحتراق بسلاسة أكثر، كما تعطيه مواصفات خاصة أخرى.


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (27 ديسمبر 2009)

اقدم الكم موضوع يخص السلامه المهنيه

حواجز الحماية بالمعدات هذا رابط الموضع ولاتحرمونا من ردودكم

http://www.arabicsafety.com/machinesafeguards.html


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (27 ديسمبر 2009)

مخاطر المعدات والآلات Machine Hazards

http://www.arabicsafety.com/machinehazards.html

ردودكم اتهمني كثير


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (27 ديسمبر 2009)

أعمال اللحام والقطع Welding, Cutting and Brazing 

http://www.arabicsafety.com/Cut&Welding.htm
*مخاطـــر الحرارة ودرجات الحرارة*

http://www.arabicsafety.com/mansbasket.html

العمل بأمان داخل الأماكن المغلقة (المحددة)
Working Safely in Confined Spaces

http://www.arabicsafety.com/confinespace.html


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (27 ديسمبر 2009)

خطة الوقاية من أخطار الإشعاعات المؤينة
http://www.arabicsafety.com/ionizing.html


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*Safety Signs & Signals*

العلامات الإرشادية والتحذيرية​http://www.arabicsafety.com/safetysigns.html​


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (27 ديسمبر 2009)

OCCUPATIONAL SAFETY & HEALTH STANDARDS ​أعمال الحفر Excavations ​​http://www.arabicsafety.com/Excavation.htm​


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (27 ديسمبر 2009)

الحماية من خطر السقوط Fall Protection ​http://www.arabicsafety.com/Fall%20Protection.htmhttp://www.arabicsafety.com/سطح_العمل_والسير.htm​​


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (27 ديسمبر 2009)

اختبار وتصنيف وتوزيع طفايات الحريق
http://www.arabicsafety.com/evacuation.html


----------



## NOC_engineer (27 ديسمبر 2009)

سليمان1 قال:


> محطات عزل الغاز الطبيعي
> 
> Degassing Stations​
> 
> ...


 
أخي العزيز ... تم نشر البحث المطلوب في الموقع وعلى نفس القسم وعلى الرابط التالي:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t107608-2.html
المشاركة رقم 12 ...

 وأدعو الأخ المشرف الى دمج الموضوعين ... وأقتصاص المقالات التي نشرها الأخ (فرقد ش ن ج) ونشرها في موضوع منفصل فهي تتعلق بموضوع حفر الآبار والمراحل التي تليها. وليست ذات صلة بالموضوع.


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (28 ديسمبر 2009)

تأثيرات الأملاح الموجودة في النفط الخام على الأفران :
ورد في الفقرة الخاصة بتأثير ترسبات الأملاح على الأفران ((أنها تؤدي الى إلى تقليل كفاءة الفرن Heater وبالتالي تقليل الإنتاجية ، وذلك بسبب زيادة في الكلفة من خلال إيقاف وحدات التقطير وكلفة تنظيفها وبذلك تكون الأملاح مسؤولة عن كلفة الصيانة وتقليل الكفاءة الإنتاجية)) وأود أن أضيف:
أن هذه الأملاح تؤدي الى تكون طبقة صلبة بداخل أنابيب الفرن Heater وبالتالي زيادة سمك هذه الأنابيب وتقليل قطرها مما يؤدي الى زيادة درجة حرارة قشرة هذه الأنابيب أو ما يسمى بـ skin Temperature . حيث أن أنابيب النفط هذه هي التي تدخل داخل الفرن الحراري لغرض تسخين النفط ويتم تبريد هذه الأنابيب بواسطة النفط الموجود فيها.. وعند حدوث الحالة المذكورة بسبب الأملاح فأن هذه الأنابيب تسخن أكثر من اللازم بسبب قلة النفط المار خلالها (بسبب التضيق الذي سببته الأملاح) ويؤدي تفاقم هذه الحالة الى حدوث أنحناءات Bending في الأنابيب ( وقد رأيت أحد هذه الأنابيب بنفسي عند صيانة أحد أنابيب الأفران التي تضررت بسبب الأملاح وقد تضرر بشكل كبير وبدا بشكل منحني وأقرب الى حرف C)
علماً أنه يمكن صيانة هذه الأنابيب في بداية صعود درجة حرارتها وذلك بأستعمال بخار الماء Steaming ولكن إذا تفاقمت الحالة يجب أيقاف الفرن وفتح هذه الأنابيب وأستبدالها.​
كما ورد في فقرة أخرى (( أن الماء الملوّث المنتج من عازلة الأملاح يتم تصريفه الى وحدة معالجة الماء المنتج Produced Water Treatment)) وأود أن أضيف :
أنه بالأمكان أستعمال هذا الماء المنتج من العازلة الملحية Desalter في عازلة الماء Dehydrator كغسل أولي للأملاح أسوة ً بالعازلة الملحية Desalter وذلك من خلال ضخها بواسطة مضخة تدوير Recycle pump وبعدها تدخل الى صمام مزج Mixing valve لتمزج مع كاسر الأستحلاب والنفط الرطب الداخل الى عازلة الماء.
وهذا الأمر هو مجرد أختلاف تصميمي يكون تبعاً لرؤية هذه الشركات لعملية معالجة النفط الرطب.
كما ويجب أن يتم حقن مجموعة من المواد الكيمياوية في هذا الماء المنتج قبل حقنه في الآبار المخصصة للحقن وهي:
- مضخة Biocide وتقوم هذه المادة بقتل الجراثيم والمايكروبات التي قد تؤدي الى حدوث أنسداد في مسامات المكمن.
- مضخة Oxygen Scavenger.
- مضخة Corrosion Inhibitor وتقوم بمنع حدوث تآكل في الأنابيب والذي قد يحصل من جراء تفاعل الماء مع غاز H2S الموجود في النفط مكوناً حامض الكبريتيك. ما هي آلية عمل الأقطاب الكهربائية في عازلات النفط الرطب؟ 
أن المجال الكهربائي العالي المتولد بواسطة محولات Transformer داخل كل من عازلة المرحلة الأولى Dehydrator وعازلة المرحلة الثانية Desalter يتـألف من شبــكة مــن الأقطاب من سبيكة Carbon–steel وتكون المحولات منصوبة أعلى العازلتين. أن مستحلب النفط / الماء عند جريانه خلال هذه الأقطاب يصبح مشحوناً بشحنة كهربائية . لذا ستبدأ قطرات الماء المشحونة بالتجاذب والتنافر مع القطرات الأخرى مما يؤدي الى تصادمها وبالتالي تكون كرة ماء كبيرة سهلة الفصل بالجاذبية وذلك لثقل وزنها .أن هذه العمليــة يمكـــن تحقيــقــها بتعريــض (الماء في المستحلب النفـطـي) الـــى مجــال كهربائـــي ذو فولتيــة عاليــة High Voltage electric field.
عندما يكون سائل ما غير موصّل مثل النفط يحتوي على سائل آخر موصّل ويتم تعريض هذا المزيج الى مجال ألكتروستاتيكي فأن قطرات الماء ستتحد مع بعضها بأحد الظواهر الفيزياوية الثلاثة الآتية:
• أن هذه القطيرات تصبح مستقطبة وتميل الى صف نفسها مع خطوط المجال الكهربائي ولهذا فأن القطرات الموجبة والسالبة تتصادم مع بعضها مما يسهّل تجمعها.
• أن القطرات تنجذب نحو الشبكة بسبب المجال الكهربائي وبسبب العزم فأن القطرات الصغيرة تهتز لمسافة أكبر من القطرات الكبيرة مما يؤدي الى تجمعها.
• أن المجال الكهربائي يؤدي الى إضعاف وبالتالي كسر غشاء المستحلب حيث أن القطرة تستطيل أفقياً وعمودياً بسبب زيادة الشد السطحي بين قطرات النفط والماء المستحلب.​


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (29 ديسمبر 2009)

أول أكسيد الكربون
 وصيغته الكيميائية CO، غاز عديم اللون والرائحة والطعم، وسام إلى درجة كبيرة. ويتكون من ذرة كربون مرتبطة تساهمياً بذرة أكسجين. 
ويستسلم الذين يستنشقونه إلى النوم دون أن يدركوا أنهم معرضون للتسمم، وذلك بسبب خلوه من اللون والرائحة. ويمنع أول أكسيد الكربون الهيموجلوبين ـ وهو المادة التي تنقل الأكسجين داخل الدم ـ من توفير الأكسجين للجسم، ويهلك الناس والحيوانات إذا انعدم الأكسجين. وعند التعرض له تظهر على الجسم بعض الأعراض كتغير لون الجلد والأغشية المخاطية إلى الاحمر وبعض الأعراض الاخرى. يمكن علاج التسمم بأول أكسيد الكربون عن طريق التنفس الصناعي أو نقل الدم أو نقل كريات دم حمراء. وللحفاظ على البيئة يجب التخلص من هذا الغاز عن طريق تهوية أماكن تواجده وهنالك كثير من المعالجات الكيميائية. 
يتكون أول أكسيد الكربون من احتراق المواد التي تحتوي على الكربون ـ مثل الفحم الحجري والحطب والزيت والنفط ـ في كمية غير كافية من الأكسجين. ومع ذلك فإن معظم كميات أول أكسيد الكربون الموجودة في الهواء تتكون من مصادر طبيعية. فعندما تتحلل المواد العضوية في غياب الأكسجين ـ على سبيل المثال ـ ينتج أول أكسيد الكربون. 
تزيل بعض التفاعلات الكيميائية في الهواء والتربة أول أكسيد الكربون مع المحافظة على المقدار الكلي للغاز ثابتًا تقريبًا؛ لكن محركات السيارات تفرز أيضًا أول أكسيد الكربون. وقد تتجمع كميات منه في طرقات المدن المزدحمة، مسببة خطورة على الإنسان. ويحتوي دخان السجائر أيضًا على كميات قليلة من أول أكسيد الكربون. وقد تكون هذه الكمية ـ على قلتها ـ ضارة بالإنسان. 
http://www.marefa.org/index.php/صورة:Carbon_monoxide_mesomeric.svg


----------



## LIALY (29 ديسمبر 2009)

معلوماااااااااااااات قيمة جدا 
بــــــــــــاااااااارك الله فيكم ..
تحياتي ..


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (31 ديسمبر 2009)

الغاز النفطي
المسال (يسمى أيضا, _الغاز البترولي المسال_, الغاز النفطي السائل, Liquid Petroleum Gas, و غاز المكينة) هو خليط من غازات هيدروكربونية المستخدمة كوقود في أجهزة التدفئة و المركبات, و في الأونة الاخيرة تزايد استخدامها في مقابل الغازات الكلورو-فلورو- كربونية مثل غاز الثلاجات للتقليل من الاضرار المتسببة لتقلص بطبقة الأوزون. 
انواع كثيرة من LPG تباع في السوق اعتمادا على الموسم منها الخليط بأكثرية غاز البروبان, وخليط آخر باكثرية بيوتان ، و هناك خليط يتكون منهما بنسبة 60% بروبان و 40% بيوتان. حيث يكثر الطلب على بروبان في الشتاء عكس الصيف حيث الطلب فيه على البيوتان أكثر. يضاف اليها مادة ايثانثيول ذات الرائحة النفاذة لاكتشاف التسربات بسهولة. ويخضع ذلك إلى النظام القياسي الأوروبي EN 589. 

يصنع LPG خلال عملية تكرير النفط الخام أو يستخلص من مجرى الغاز أو النفط عند خروجها من باطن الأرض. 
يكون LPG عند درجة الحرارة و الضغط الطبيعيين في حالته الغازية . لذلك يتم نقله في قوارير حديدية مضغوطة, و نظرا لان هذا السائل يتمدد بفعل الحرارة, لا تتم تعبئة القوارير بشكل كامل و لكن بنسبة ما بين 80% و 85% من سعتها. و تختلفسبة حجم الغاز إلى السائل اعتمادا على التكوين الكيميائي وظروف الضغط والحرارة ولكنها بالعادة 250 إلى 1. ويسمى الضغط الذي يتحول عتده الغاز إلى سائل ضغط التبخر وهذا يتغير أيضا بتغير درجة الحرارة ونوع الغاز ، ولكنها للبوتان النقي 2و2 ضغط جوي (220 كيلوباسكال)عند درجة حرارة 20 مئوية . وتبلغ 22 ضغط جوي (2و2 ميجاباسكال) عند درجة حرارة 55 مئوية. 
ضغط البخار هو الضغط الذي عنده يتحول الغاز إلى السائل و هو أيضا يختلف باختلاف الظروف السابقة ذكرها . و بما ان LPG أثقل من الهواء فإنه يميل إلى التجمع في الأماكن المنخفضة مثل القبو وبالقرب من أرضية الحجرات مما قد يؤدي إلى الاختناق أثناء النوم ، أو الاشتعال والانفجار إذا لم يتم التعامل مع ذلك بحذر. 
وفي_ حالة تسرب الغاز _إلى الحجرة فيجب قبل كل شيء عدم تشغيل مفتاح النور أو أي مفتاح كهربائي ، فهذا يحدث انفجارا لا تحمد عواقبه . كما يجب عدم دخول تلك الحجرة وفي يدنا سيجارة مولعة ، فهذا يحدث أيضا انفجارا رهيبا. وبعد ذلك يجب فتح جميع الشبابيك للتهوية وترك الغاز يتسرب إلى الخارج . ثم فحص سبب تسرب الغاز وقفله أو الاستعانة بالمتخصصين . 
يصل إجمالي الاحتياطي العالمي من الغاز الطبيعي المسال إلى ما يزيد عن 6.300 تريليون قدم مكعب والذي يُتوقع أن يلبي احتياجات السوق العالمي لمدة خمسة وستين عاماً وفقاً لمعدلات الاستهلاك الراهنة. والغاز الطبيعي المسال هو عبارة عن غاز في حالته السائلة. [1]. 
​الانتاج 
تم انتاجه لاول مرة سنة 1910 من قبل د. والتر سنلنج, و أول انتاج تجاري كان سنة 1912. حاليا يساهم LPG في تغطية 3% من احتياجات الطاقة في الولايات المتحدة. حين يستعمل بمحركات الاحتراق الداخلي يسمى بغاز الماكينة. وفي كثير من البلدان بدأ استعامله منذ سنة 1940 كبديل للوقود في محركات الاشتعال و مؤخرا يستعمل لمحركات الديزل ايضا. 
الخصائص
يتحول الغاز الطبيعي إلى مادة سائلة عند درجة حرارة تصل إلى 162 درجة مئوية تحت الصفر من الضغط الجوي 

لا لون للغاز ولا رائحة، وهو غير سام 
حجم الغاز المسال أصغر بستمائة مرة من حجم الغاز في حالته الغازية 
يتم تخزينه ونقله تحت معدلات الضغط الجوي 
وزنه أخف من الهواء ويتبخر مباشرة عند إطلاقه في الهواء 
يشكّل سحابة دخانية عند إطلاقه في الهواء 
لا يشتعل إلا حين يتكثف بمقدار خمسة إلى خمسة عشر بالمائة 
يعتبر مادة خطرة بالتحديد حينما يكون في حالة بخار، حيث يمكن أن يحترق عند إطلاقه في الهواء مسبباً اختناق وقد يؤدي إلى احتراق الأنسجة الجلدية للإنسان. غير أنه مع تراكم الخبرات في صناعات الغاز الطبيعي المسال بات من الممكن السيطرة على تلك المخاطر. 
Truck carrying LPG cylinders to residential consumers in Singapore
ووفقا لتعداد عام 2001 في الهند ، 17.5 ٪ من الاسر الهندية اي 33.6 مليون اسرة هندية تستخدم غاز البترول المسال كوقود للطهي. 76.64 ٪ من هذه الأسر من المناطق المدنية من الهند و تشكل 48 ٪ من الاسر في المدن الهندية مقابل استهلاك 5.7 ٪ فقط من الاسر في الريف الهندى. غاز البترول المسال مدعوم من قبل الحكومة. زيادة اسعار غاز البترول المسال تعتبر مسألة حساسه سياسيا في الهند حيث انها تؤثر على نمط التصويت من قبل الطبقة الوسطى بالمدن. غاز البترول المسال كان ذو استخدام كبير في للطبخ في هونغ كونغ ؛ و لكن مع استمرار توسع امدادات شركة "غاز المدينة" للمباني ادى إلى خفض استعماله إلى اقل من 24 ٪ من الوحدات السكنيه. غاز البترول المسال هو وقود الطهي الأكثر شيوعا في المناطق الحضريه في البرازيل، وتستخدمه عمليا جميع الاسر. و الأسر الفقيره تتلقى منحة حكوميه تعرف باسم "فالى غاس" تستخدم حصريا لشراء غاز البترول المسال. 
المقارنة مع الغاز الطبيعي
مخاطر الحرائق والتخفيف من حدتها
http://www.marefa.org/index.php/صورة:Gaskessel_gr.jpg
http://www.marefa.org/index.php/صورة:Gaskessel_gr.jpg
حاوية كبيرة كروية الشكل كثيرا ما توجد في مصفاة البترول.

قد تصل حاويات غاز البترول المسال عند تعرضها للنار بكثافة و لمدة كافية إلى مرحلة "انفجار الغاز المتمدد بسبب غليان السائل" . وبالنظر إلى الطابع التدميري للغاز المسال عند الانفجارات فتتصف تلك المادة انها خطره للغاية. [2] ولهذا تهتم المصافي ومصانع البتروكيماويات على المحافظة على الحاويات الكبيرة ووقايتها من الحريق . وتتم الوقاية بتزويد تلك الحاويات بصمامات أمان تعمل على تسريب الضغط الزائد في الحاوية عند نشأته .وتوجد أنواع من الحاوبات الكبيرة الاسطوانيه الأفقية ، في شكل "السيجار" . وتوجد حاويات كبيرة كرويه الشكل حاوية لغاز البترول المسال قد يصلسمك جدارها إلى 15 سم من الحديد الصلب. وهي مجهزه بصمام تخفيف الضغط على القمة . من أهم الاخطار انسكاب المحروقات والتي قد تشتعل بالقرب من حاويات غاز البترول المسال . فإذا استمرت النار مشتعلة بالقرب من الحاوية يتولد غليان الغاز وتمدده وزيادة الضغط ، الذي قد يتجاوز قدرة صمام تنفيس الضغط الزائد. عندما يحدث ذلك فقد تتعرض الحاوية إلى النار بسرعة رهيبة، يمكن ان تسبب اضرارا مأساويه . في حالة "السيجار" فقد يتمزق من الوسط فيندفع منه الغاز السائل في اتجاهين متضادين مع الكثير من الوقود حتى ينضب الوقود .ولهذا تشمل تدابير الوقاية من الحريق فصل خزانات غاز البترول المسال عن المصادر المحتملة للحريق . وفي حالة النقل بالسكك الحديديه ، على سبيل المثال ، يمكن الفصل بين خزانات غاز البترول المسال على مراحل ، بحيث توضع عربات البضائع الاخرى بينها. وهذا ليس الحال دائما ، لكنه طريقة منخفضه التكلفه لعلاج المشكلة. غاز البترول المسال عربات السكك الحديد سهلة بقعة من الاغاثه صمامات فوق العادة مع جميع السور حولها. وتجد طريقة جديدة لوقاية حاويات غاز البترول المسال ، بطريقة دفنهم تحت الأرض ، وأن تترك صمامات علوية تسهل صيانتها. ويجب توخي الحذر الشديد معها ، ويؤدي الاحتكاك البسيط إلى الاشتعال وكذلك تآكل جدران الحاويات. ويجب طلاء الحاويات بطبقات تتحمل الحرارة ومقاومة للاشتعال، مثل ينتوميسكينت وماص للحرارة أو لصقات مضادة للنيران .وتتعرض حاويات غاز البترول المسال لتحركات كبيرة نتيجة للتمدد والانكماش ، والملء والتفريغ حتى لو كانت من الصلب ذو جدران سميكة . هذا الاقتراح يجعل تنفيذ دفن خيار أقل جاذبيه في المدى البعيد لأن المرء لا يستطيع التكهن بالضرر الميكانيكي الخارجي للحاوية نتيجة تسرب المياه من خلال التربة. و مجرد وجود حصاة و احتكاك و تجريف ذهابا وايابا عبر ابوكسي الدهان للهيكل يمكن أن يكون سببا للتآكل. وقد يكون من الصعب ابقاء اللصقات عملي لفترات طويلة من الزمن . وهناك اخطاء كبيرة حدثت في السابق في هذا المجال ، حيث امن المفروض ان تكون ركيزة الصلب بحمايه كافية من الصدأ من خلال استخدام اللصقات القلويه. والمواد القلويه في هذه اللصقات يرجع إلى وجود الاسمنت والجير . وهذه قلويه ، ولكن عادة لا يكون له طابع دائم . 
وهناك مشكلة ان الهياكل الخارجية من هذا النوع لا تخضع لقانون البناء أو لقوانين الوقاية من الحريق . بمعنى انه لا تزال توجد حاويات غاز البترول المسال دون أي وقاية من النيران على الاطلاق ، اذ لا توجد في الغالب التعليمات والانظمه المحلية للوقاية من الحريق ، ناهيك عن أية سلطة قضائية مختصه ، فضلا عن التفتيش ، لاجبار اصحابها على استخدام الاساليب الصحيحه للوقاية. و تكون شركات التأمين هي ايضا في مأزق المنافسة في هذه الأشياء المهمة ، كما أنها لا تتنافس على اساس الاسعار ، بل ايضا على تشديد المطالب من قبل المفتشين . وتوجد اختبارات متعددة لحاويات غاز البترول المسال تختص بمقاومتها للحريق . منها عختبارات واقعية تقوم بها في ألمانيا بمدينة براونشفايج مصلحة الاختبار "بام BAM" برلين [1]. وتقوم "البام" باجراء التجارب علي نموذج حاوية صغيرة من نفس النوع حاويه غاز البترول المسال بالحرائق الهيدروكربونيه وتعيين منحني الاختبار عن طريق قياس النتائج . وفي أمريكا الشمالية اساليب تستند إلى UL 1709 . بينما يستخدم 1709 UL الوقت الصحيح بالنسبة لمنحني الاختبار الحراري ، فهو يقتصر على اختبار الاعمده الصلب وليس للأنابيب ، في حين تقوم ال "بام" باختبارات حقيقية على حاويات غاز البترول المسال و للصمامات والأجزاء الأخرى الحساسة عند الحريق. 
وبصرف النظر عن طرق الاختبار فلا بد من تسجيل التصريحات وتسخيل الاستعمال السليم حتي يتم التأكد من أن تكون المكونات والاجهزة موافية لشروط اعطائها شهادات الصلاحية . وبحيث أن يكون الاختبار المؤدى يتناسب مع ما يمكن أن يتعرض له الحاويات أثناء التشغيل . وبصفة خاصة بالنسبة إلى المواد العضوية المستخدمة للوقاية , لا بد من مراعاة مدة صلاحيتها واسابدالها عند اللزوم . وهذا ما يقوم عليه UL1709 ، فهو يعتمد على أن تكون جميع المركبات تستطيع تحمل الظروف التي يمكن ان تتعرض لها خلال التشغيل العملي . وكذلك تجري طريقة البيت المتخصص الألماني DIBt لاعطاءشهادة الصلاحية للمواد المقاومة للحريق . وبهذا يمكن الاحطياط وحماية حاويات الغاز السائل من الحرائق العرضية . 
ولتنصور الآتي : إذا انكسر الحاوي بأي طريقة ، يخرج الغاز السائل أولا كسائل بارد جدا. مما يعمل علي تجمسد أي شيء يقابله . ثم بغليانه وهو لا يزال باردا ينشئ جوا مكثفا من أبخرته يزيح الأكسجين من الجو بحيث تختنق جميع الكائنات الحية في الأماكن المحيطة . وقد يؤدي انكسار حاوية كبيرة واحدة إلى أزاحة الأكسجين عبر أميال مربعة عديدة . وبالانتشار يتخفف الغاز ويختلط بالهواء ويصبح خطرا داهما . لأنه يكون مع الهواء مخلوطا غازيا قابل للاشتعال . وعندما يحدث الاشتعال تتولد كرة نارية مهولة عبر كيلومترات تميت كل شيء فيها . لهذا فلا بد من العناية برقابة و وقاية حاويات الغاز السائل


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*مخاطر التسمم في* *الصناعة النفطية**
Toxic Hazards of petroleum industry

**إن جميع العاملين* *في الصناعة النفطية يدركون أهمية التدريب على أخطار التعرض لمخاطر هذه الصناعة* *بفروعها المختلفة ، ولا سيما، العاملون في حقول إنتاج النفط والغاز ومعامل الغاز* *ومصافي التكرير ....الخ حيث يمكن للعامل أن يتعرض لعدة أنواع من المخاطر بآن* *واحد**.
**وتعتبر أخطار التسمم في الحقول النفطية** Oilfield Toxicological Hazards **من* *أكثر الأخطار جدية في المعايير والأنظمة البيئية، والهيئات المهتمة بالأمن الصناعي* *والسلامة المهنية ، والتي تلاقي إهمالا ملحوظا في الوقت الحاضر في القطاع الصناعي* *النفطي لارتباطها الوثيق بالبيئة من جهة، ولارتفاع تكاليف تدابير الوقاية السمية من* *جهة أخرى** .

**لمحة عن مجالات ظهور مخاطر التسمم في الصناعة النفطية*
* 
إن معظم الفنيين العاملين في قطاعات الصناعة النفطية والغازية وخدماتهما, يدركون مخاطر التعامل مع مجموعة كبيرة من المركبات والمواد ذات التأثير البيئي السلبي,معظمها يرتبط إلى حد كبير مع مخاطر التسمم البشري والحيواني ، من هذه المواد نذكر:
وقود الديزل، زيت الفيول، أكريلات الصوديوم ومركباتها،سولفات الصوديوم ، المنشطات السطحية ، موانع تآكل المواسير, المستحلبات المباشرة والعكسية ، الأحماض المعدنية ( هيدروكلوريك، هيدروفلوريك، الكبريت...)، مقللات فاقد الرشح ( النشا المحسن،كربو كسي ميتيل السيللوز ، ..)، مرققات سوائل الحفر الفسفورية والكروماتية والطفلة الزيتية، النفط الخام ، الكوندنسات، الميتانول، ...وغيرهم من المواد الكيميائية المعدنية والعضوية.
إضافة إلى التعامل مع المواد الآنفة الذكر فان عمال الصناعة النفطية معرضون إلى أخطار التسمم بالغازات المرافقة لبعض الصناعات( غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين, غاز أول أكسيد الكربون, ثاني أكسيد الكبريت , غاز الكلور ....) والتي تنتج عن الاندفاعات الغازية وتسريبات رؤوس الآبار وخطوط نقل النفط الخام والغاز الحر والمرافق ,إضافة إلى تلوث التربة والمياه الجوفية والهواء بنواتج عمليات الحفر ومحطات المعالجة والتجميع.......الخ. 
وسنبين بعض أساسيات علم السموم والتعرف على بعض أنواعها ومخاطر التعرض لها وذلك بهدف :
1. التعرف والتدريب على أساسيات علم السموم كخطر مرافق لمختلف فعاليات اختصاص مهندس البترول والعاملين في الصناعة النفطية 
2. أن يتمكن العامل من إجراء تحليل لهذه المخاطر عند وجو احتمالات التعرض لها في أي فرع من فروع الصناعة النفطية والغازية.
3. أن يقوم العامل بوضع وتخطيط تدابير التحكم والسيطرة على هذه المخاطر( في حال حدوثها) ، ضمن دراسته الفنية للمشروع .
4. كي يتمكنالعامل (أو المتدرب) من فهم وترجمة بيانات المواد الكيميائية المستخدمة في مجال عملة (Material Safety Data Sheet) وتقدير مدى خطورتها السمية وتنفيذ تدابير الوقاية المقترحة من قبل الشركة المنتجة لهذه المواد (TOXICOLOGICAL & ECOLOGICAL INFORMATION )
5. اقتراح والتدريب على معدات الحماية الصناعية المطلوبة للتعامل مع المواد المتوقع استخدامها PROTECTIVE EQUIPMENT)) لكل عامل وفق العمل المطلوب تنفيذه. 
5-2- مدخل إلى علم السموم
1- علم السموم: (TOXICOLOY):يعرف بأنه العلم الذي يبحث في ماهية المواد السامة كيميائية كانت أم فيزيائية وفي تأثيرها الضار على الكائن الحي كما يبحث في أصل السم وتحليله وطرحه في الكائن الحي وفي طرق العلاج والتقليل من السمية.
2- السم: (POISON):يعرف بأنه المادة الكيميائية أو الفيزيائية التي لها القدرة على إلحاق الضرر أو الموت في النظام الحيوي.
3- الترياق: (ANTIDOTE):يعرف بأنه المادة التي تستعمل للتقليل من آثار السموم الضارة أو وقف مفعولها.
4- السمية: (TOXICITY):تعرف بأنها قدرة السم على إحداث خلل أو ضرر أو تلف في جسم الكائن الحي إنسانا كان أم حيوانا أم نباتا.
5- عملية التسمم : هي إصابة الشخص بالأعراض المرضية التي تسببها السموم وهذه الأعراض إما أن تظهر فجأة ويسمى التسمم في هذه الحالة تسمم حارا وإما أن تظهر تدريجيا وبغير شدة وذلك عقب استخدام كميات صغيرة من السم لمدة طويلة في فترات متباعدة ويسمى التسمم في هذا النوع الأخير تسمم مزمن ويتم تراكم السم في هذا النوع بانحلاله في المواد الدهنية في الجسم أو بتثبيته في الأنسجة الهضمية أو في الكليتين.
6- الجرعة القاتلة: (LETHAL DOSE) هي أقل كمية من السم تكون كافية للقتل (الإنسان أو الحيوان أو النبات).وغالبا يرمز لها بالرمز (LD50) حيث أن (LD50 = X mg ) حيث الرمز X رقم يتغير حسب نوع السم.

5-3- طرق امتصاص السموم
1- الجلد: 
يتكون الجلد من عدة طبقات من الخلايا ويتميز بمساحة كبيرة تبلغ 18000سم2 في الإنسان البالغ وهو يمثل 10% من وزن الإنسان ويعتبر الجلد غير منفذ لكثير من المواد الكيماوية بما فيها السموم وبخاصة المواد ذات الطبيعة المتشردة أو السائلة كبيرة الوزن الجزئي ولكنه ينفذ بعض الكيماويات والسموم ذات الطبيعة الغازية أو الزيوت الطيارة أو المركبات غير المتشردة أو صغيرة الحجم أو التي تذوب في الدهون مثل مركبات الرسن الفسفورية العضوية (البراثيون) والكلورو فينول
2- القناة الهضمية 
يعتبر امتصاص السموم من القناة الهضمية أسهل وأيسر منه في الجلد وبعض المواد و الأدوية والكيماويات ذات الطبيعة الحمضية مثل الأسبرين التي تكون غير متشردة يتم امتصاصها في المعدة بينما البعض الآخر لا يتم ذلك إلا في الأمعاء الدقيقة مثلا الانيلين (C6H5NH2) وكذلك يتأخر تأثيره قليلا وأجمالا فان معظم الكيماويات تمتص في الأمعاء الدقيقة وذلك لكبر مساحتها وغزارة تدفق الدم إليها وخاصة أثناء هضم الغذاء وامتصاصه كما أن درجة حموضة الوسط (PH) لها تأثير واضح على امتصاص الكيماويات ذات الخاصية القاعدية.
وأهم العوامل التي تؤثر على امتصاص الكيماويات في الجهاز الهضمي:
1- درجة تأين المواد الكيماوية 
2- كبر مساحة المعدة و الأمعاء الدقيقة .
3- غزارة تدفق الدم لذلك الجهاز أثناء عملية الهضم والامتصاص 
4- حركة الأمعاء.
5- وجود مواد أخرى مثل الغذاء قد تعيق امتصاص السموم.
6- وجود الميكروبات التي قد تساعد على تحلل السموم وامتصاصها.
(3) الجهاز التنفسي:
السموم التي تلوث الهواء مثل أول أكسيد الكربون وكبريتيد الهيدروجين والسوائل المتطايرة ذات الجزيئات الصغيرة تدخل بسهولة إلى الرئتين وهي تتميز بسعة المساحة إذ أن مساحتها اكبر 50 مرة من مساحة الجلد وتمتاز أيضا برقة أغشية خلاياها لتسهيل عملية تبادل الأكسجين بثاني أكسيد الكربون وكذلك بكثرة تدفق الدم إليها عبر الشعيرات الدموية المنتشرة. كل هذه العوامل تساعد على امتصاص السم وانتقاله من الرئتين إلى الدورة الدموية.
(4) فتحات الجسم :
قد تمتص بعض المواد السامة عبر فتحات الجسم مثل العينين أو الأذنين وهذه السموم يجب أن تكون على صورة غازية أو سائلة متطايرة صغيرة الحجم وتذوب في الدهون.
(5)العوامل المساعدة 
1- ارتباط السموم مع بروتينات الدم: كثير من المواد الكيماوية لها القدرة على الارتباط مع بروتينات الدم مثل النكوتين، د.د.ت. البراثيون وغيرها وهي روابط عكسية خفيفة الارتباط
2- الصفات الكيماوية والفيزيائية للمادة السامة.
3- التروية الدموية لأعضاء وأنسجة الجسم المختلفة، فكلما كانت كمية الدم اكبر كلما كانت كمية السم التي تصل إلى العضو أكثر.
4- الأغشية والحواجز الحيوية يوجد في جسم الإنسان عدة حواجز، مثل الحاجز الذي يغلف الجهاز العصبي المركزي ( BLOOD BRAIN BARRIER ) ، وهو حاجز دقيق التركيب يحيط بالدماغ ويتكون من عدة طبقات متراصة من الخلايا تجعل من الصعب على العديد من المواد الكيماوية الدخول للمخ ولا تسمح إلا بمرور الكيماويات صغيرة الحجم غير المتشردة والتي لا تذوب في الدهون 
5- عملية أيض السموم (TOXINS BIOTRANS FORMATION ) لجسم الكائن الحي القدرة على تغيير الشكل الكيماوي لمعظم المواد السامة وتحويلها إلى مواد أخرى أقل سمية، ومن مواد تذوب في الدهون إلى مواد تذوب في الماء ليسهل التخلص منها عن طريق إخراجها، والمسئول عن هذه التحولات الحيوية في جسم الإنسان هي أنزيمات تواجد عادة في الكبد وتوجد أيضا في الدم والرئتين والجلد والكليتين والقناة الهضمية ولكنها أقل كمية وفاعلية من التي توجد في الكبد.
ومن الجدير بالذكر أنه لا يجب أن ينظر إلى عمليات أيض السموم بأنها تؤدي دائما إلى التقليل من سمية المادة، إذ أن هناك حالات تؤدى إلى زيادة سمية بعض المواد وأهمها:
1- تحويل المواد العطرية الخاملة متعددة الحلقات إلى مواد مسرطنة بواسطة عملية الأكسدة.
2- تحويل بعض المعادن الثقيلة من مركب غير عضوي إلى مركب عضوي ينتشر بسهولة في جسم الإنسان ويعبر حاجز المخ ويؤثر عليه تأثيرا سيئا كما هو الحال في مادة الزئبق.
5-4- بعض آليات فعل السموم 
تتفاعل المادة السامة مع الكائن الحي وكذلك يتفاعل الكائن الحي مع المادة السامة ونتيجة لهذه التفاعلات تظهر مجموعة أعراض مرضية تسمى بالسمية فمثلا: المعادن الثقيلة يمكن أن تصل إلى الكبد والكلي والجهاز الهضمي والدم ولكن من الصعوبة أن تصل إلى الدماغ والأعصاب . وكذلك السموم الفسفورية العضوية تعطل عمل الأعصاب وتشلها.
والسمية قد تكون حادة أي أن الأعراض والظواهر تظهر مباشرة بعد التعرض للمادة السامة.
وقد تكون مزمنة (CHRONIC) أي أن الأعراض والظواهر المرضية تظهر بعد فترة زمنية من التعرض للمادة السامة مثل السرطان والتشوهات الخلقية وقد يكون تأثير السم دائم كما في السرطان والتشوهات الخلقية أيضا وقد يكون غير دائم كما في الغثيان والصداع وتعتمد شدة السمية على جرعة المادة السامة فكلما زادت مقدار الجرعة كلما زادت شدة السمية .
5-5- العوامل التي تؤثر على السمية:
تتلخص تلك العوامل في عدة أمور:
أولا: عوامل ذات علاقة بالمادة السامة مثل :
1- التركيب الكيميائي والفيزيائي للمادة مثل الوزن والتركيب الجزئي.
2- وجود شوائب مع المادة
3- مقدار ثبات المادة لعوامل التخزين والبيئة مثل الحرارة والضوء والرطوبة.
4- مقدار ذوبان المادة بالماء أو بالسوائل العضوية .
ثانيا: عوامل تتعلق بظروف التعرض للسم مثل:
1- مقدار الجرعة المستخدمة وتركيزها.
2- طريقة التعرض للمادة السامة.
3- عدد مرات التعرض.
4- طريقة إدخال السم إلى جسم الكائن الحي.
5- وقت التعرض (الساعة، اليوم، الفصل، السنة)
ثالثا: عوامل تتعلق بالكائن الحي مثل:
1- نوع الحيوان وعمره ووزنه وجنسه (ذكر أم أنثى) 
2- وضع الحيوان الصحي والغذائي.
رابعا: عوامل تتعلق ببيئة الكائن الحي مثل:
1- درجة الحرارة والرطوبة النسبية وشدة الإضاءة والفترة الزمنية للتعرض للإضاءة.
2- الضغط الجوي والظروف المحيطة.
5-6- طرق تصنيف السموم
5-6-1-تصنيف السموم حسب المصدر :
أولا: المصادر الطبيعية:
1- مصدر حيواني مثل سم الأفاعي والعقارب والحشرات والأسماك والعناكب 
2- مصدر نباتي مثل الخشخاش، الحشيش ونبات الكوكايين والتبغ الطحالب، البكتريا، الفطريات.
3- المعادن: مثل الزئبق، الزرنيخ، الرصاص النحاس، الكوبالت.
4- بعض الإشعاعات الكونية مثل غاز الأوزون.
ثانيا: المصادر الصناعية:
1. مبيدات الحشرات مثل (D.D.T) هذه المادة متوفرة في الأسواق وهي تستعمل لقتل الفئران والحشرات ، وتأتي على هيئة بودرة الفوليدول.
2. الغازات السامة مثل حامض الهيدرو سيانيك أول أكسيد الكربون .
3. الإشعاعات الناتجة عن الانفجارات النووية، ومواد البلاستك أو غيرها .
5-6-2-تصنيف السموم حسب العضو المتعرض:
بهذه التصنيف تستطيع تعرف عن نوعية السموم أي جهاز في الجسم من خلال الأعراض التي تظهر على الصحة.
1- سموم الجهاز العصبي والتي لها القدرة على الارتباط بأنزيم الكولاينز استريز (CHOLINES STERSES )، مثل المبيدات الفسفورية العضوية والكرباماتية وينتج عنها تراكم الاستيل كولين في نهايات الأعصاب، مما يؤدي إلى ضعف عام ، وشلل وصعوبة في التنفس قد ينتج عنها اختناق .
ومن سموم الجهاز العصبي أيضا سم نترودوتكسين (Tetrodotoxin ) ويغلق هذا السم قنوات الصوديوم في الأعصاب ويمنع مرور شوارد الصوديوم، ويؤخذ هذا السم من كبد السمك الطازج وجلده والذي يسمى (Puffer fish ) ويضاف إلى هذا القسم سموم السيانيدات وغاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين والزئبق وأملاحه وغيرها.
2- سموم الكبد (Liver ): يعتبر الكبد من أكبر أعضاء الجسم، وبحكم وظيفته المهمة في عملية الأيض، يتعرض لكثير من الضرر.
واهم الأعراض الناتجة عن تأثير السموم :
تشمع الكبد وينتج عن رابعý كلوريد الكربون والتتراسيكلين والكلوروفورم وسموم الافلاتوكسين.
انسدادý القنوات الصفراوية (Cholestasis ).وينتج عن كلوربرمازين (Chloromazine ) والديازبام (Diazepam ).
التهاب الكبد المزمن (Chronic Hepatitis ) وقد ينتج عنý الايزونايزد (Isonozide ) والبابافرين (Papaverine ).
سرطان الكبد قد ينتج عنý الافلاتكسين ب1 والسيكازين (Cycasine ) والسافروتد (Safrol ) وثنائي مثيل بنزا انتراسين (- methylbenzaanthracene )).
3- سموم الكلي (kidney )
المعادنý الثقيلة مثل اليورانيوم، الكادميوم، الرصاص الزئبق.
المضادات الحيوية مثلý أدوية الامينو جليكوسيدات ( Aminogly cosides ) التي تشمل ستربتومايسين نيومايسين، كانامايسين والجنتامايسن.
المسكنات خافضات الحرارة مثلý الاسيتامينومين(Acotaminophene ) .
مواد أخرى مثل بروموبنزين (Bromobezine ) ،ý كلوروفورم، رابع كلوريد الكربون ويتحول هذه السموم بعملية الأيض الى مواد شديدة السمية وتسبب تلف خلايا الكلي.

*


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (31 ديسمبر 2009)

سموم الرئتين ( Lungs)
السموم المتطايرةý مثل الكيروسين بعض مبيدات الآفات، البلاستك، المذيبات العطرية، البنزين.
ý الصنوبريات ( Aerosols ) مبيدات الحشرات ومزيلات روائح العرق (Deadorants ) ومواد تصفيف الشعر (Cosmatic spry )
أما أهم الأعراض التي قد تصيب الرئتين نتيجة تعرضها للمواد السامة هي:
a. تلف خلايا الرئتين وهي تنتج عن الكيماويات المتطايرة مثل الامونيا، غاز الكلور، الأوزون، اكاسيد النتروجين غاز النوسجين.
b. التليف (Fibrosis ) وينتج عن مادة السليكون (Silicon ) التي تؤدي إلى تلف في أغشية اللاسوسومز (Lysosomes ) التي تسمى حقائب الموت لاحتوائها على أنزيمات تؤدي إلى موت الخلية.
c. التحسس (أو الحساسية) الذي ينتج عن التعرض للغبار وحبوب اللقاح.
d. السرطان الذي ينتج عن دخان السجاير.
5- سموم العين:ويمكن تقسيم سموم العين إلى أقسام حسب الجزء المتأثر منها:
سمومý القرنية: مثل الأحماض، القواعد، المذيبات العضوية، الصابون، غازات الحرب ومسيلات الدموع.
سموم حدقة العين والقزحتين: مثل المورفين والمبيدات الفسفورية العضويةý التي تسبب انقباض في حدقة العين في حين يعمل الاتروبين والهيوسيامين على توسيعها كما تسبب الأحماض والقواعد والبريدين والامونيا وثاني أكسيد الكبريت التهابا في قزحية العين.
سموم العدسة : مثل مركبات ثنائي النترو فينول(2,4 Dinitrophenolý ) ومركبات الكورتزول والكلوربرومازين وبسلفان (Busulfan ) تؤثر على شفافية العين وقد تسبب الساد (Cataract ) .
سموم الشبكية: مثل مركبات كلوروكوين وادويةý الفنيوتيازين والاندوميتاسين والاكسجين والميثانول والحشيش (ماريوانا) وثاني اكسيد الكبريت، الثاليوم ومركبات الزرنيخ العضوية خماسية التكافؤ والمهلوسات تؤدي الى تلف الشبكية للعين وهذا يؤدي الى العمى.
6- سموم الدم (Blood Toxins ):هناك العديد من السموم التي تؤثر على مكونات الدم ومنها:
1. أول أكسيد الكربون وهو يكون كربوكس هيموجلوبين حيث يرتبط مع ذرة الحديد في جزء الهيموجلوبين ويحتل مركزا أو أكثر من مراكز ارتباط الأكسجين الأربعة مما يسبب عوزا في الأكسجين.
2. مركبات النيترات (Nitrate ) والهيدروكسيل أمين:
3. ولها القدرة على أكسدة هيموجلوبين الدم الى منيهوجلوبين (Methemoglobin) 
4. الأشعة النووية التي تؤثر على مكونات الدم وقد تسبب السرطان.
5. الأدوية المستعملة في علاج السرطان مثل: الكيماويات المؤكللة وكذلك مضادات نواتج الايض (Anti metabolites ) تسبب نقصا في خلايا الدم المجيبة مثل النتروفيلات (Neutrophils ) والايزو نوفيلات (Eosinophils ) والبيزوفيلات (Basophiles ) ويؤدي هذا إلى نقص مناعة الجسم والى زيادة قابليته للإصابة بالاخماج.
6. البنزين والكلورمفينكول (Chloromphenicol ) وفنيل بيوتانزون (Phenylbutazone ) وقد تسبب سرطان الدم.
7- سموم الجهاز التناسلي: تؤثر العديد من المواد الكيماوية على نشاط الجهاز التناسلي في كل من الذكر والأنثى مسببة العقم والتشوهات الخلقية في الأجنة وتسبب السرطان أيضا ومن أمثلتها:1،2 ثنائي البروم، 3- كلوربرويين، التولوين الزيلين، الكارميوم ومثيل الزئبق وكذلك بعض مبيدات الحشرات ومضافات الأغذية.
5-6-3- التصنيف حسب طريقة التحضير:
5-6-3-1:السموم الشعبية:وهي سموم سهلة التحضير وأكيدة المفعول ومنها:
1- سم اللحوم الفاسدة (بتولانيم).
2- سم بذرة زيت الخروع (الرسين).
3- سم السجائر (النكوتين).
4- سم البطاطس (الكليور- جليكول الاثيلين).
5- سم عش الغراب (موسكرين، اماتين...).
5-6-3-2: السموم الكيميائية:
وهي السموم التي يمكن تحضيرها بالطرق الكيميائية وقد تأخذ أشكال مختلفة: صلبة أو سائلة أو غازية .
على سبيل المثال نورد فيما يلي تسميات بعض السموم الكيميائية الصلبة أو السائلة: 
سموم السيانيدات، سم الانلين، سم نيترايت الصوديوم,سم كلوريد الكوبالت, سم نترات الكوبالت, سم أزيد الصوديوم, سم الثاليوم, سم تراب الماس, سم برمنجنات البوتاسيوم, سم المشتقات الكلورية , سم المركبات الفسفورية العضوية , سم المخدرات , سم مركبات الزرنيخ, سم عقاقير التخدير, سم جليكول الاثيلين, سم الزئبق ومركباته, سم رابع كلوريد الكربون....وغيرهم .
كما يمكن تأخذ بعض السموم الكيميائية الشكل الغازي على سبيل المثال نذكر: 
غاز كلوريد السيانوجين ( CN Cl ) , غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين ( H2S ), غاز الكلور (CL2 ) ، غاز الخردل ( CS4 H8 Cl2 ) ,غاز الارسيف (AS H3 ) ،غاز الفوسفين (PH3)، غاز الفوسجين ( Cl2 CO )، غاز أول أكسيد الكربون ( CO ) غاز سيانيد الهيدروجين ( HCN )...وغيرهم .
5-7- مخاطر التعرض لبعض أنواع السموم وطرق السيطرة:
سندرس في هذه الفقرة نموذج عن ثلاثة سموم ( سائلة ، صلبة ، سائلة ) بهدف التعرف على طريقة الدراسة بشكل عام ، وسندرس في فصول قادمة بشكل موسع مخاطر السموم الأكثر تعرضا في الصناعة النفطية ( كغاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين ، أخطار التسمم بمكونات الطفلة الزيتية ..الخ). 
5-7-1-سم الانيلين (ANILINE) - C6 H5 NH2 
1- خواصه: هو سائل زيتي مصفر درجة غليانه هي C 184.4 ويتجمد في درجة 6.2C ويذوب في الكحول والبنزين وفي حمض الهيدروكلوريك، وكثافته 1.022غم/سم3، ويتحول إلى اللون البني عند تعرضه للهواء إلى مادة راتنجية وسائل الانيلين أبخرته سامة، وهو سام بملامسته الجلد. وسائل الانيلين قابل للاشتعال بصعوبة وذلك بعد تسخينه.
ويوجد بشكل صلب على هيئة بلورات بيضاء من ملح الانيلين الذي يسمى هيدرو كلوريد الانيلين (ANILINE HYDROCHLORIDE ) (C6 H5 NH2 HCL) كثافتها 1.22غم /صم3 ودرجة انصهارها C 198 وتذوب في الكحول.
2- مجالات الاستخدام الصناعي: له استعمالات عديدة في الصناعة مثل صناعة الصياغة وصناعة المطاط والكيماويات فهو يستعمل أيضا لإنتاج البلاستك، والعقاقير الدوائية والمتفجرات، والعطور وإعطاء النكهة لبعض الأطعمة.
3- الجرعة القاتلة: أقل من 1غم في خلال ساعة أو أقل إذا كان عن طريق الفم أو أكثر من ساعة إذا كان عن طريق الدم. 
4- الأعراض: صداع ودوارا وإرهاقا شديدا مع فقدان التوازن مع ارتعاش مع السخونة وتشنج بصورة كبيرة حتى الموت.
5- الحماية: ارتداء القفازات والكمامات لوقاية الجلد والفم من الرزاز أو الغبار.
5-7-2-نيتريت الصوديوم-( ( NaNO2
1- خواصه: ملح نيتريت الصوديوم هو عبارة عن بلورات بيضاء اللون تذوب في الماء بسرعة درجة انصهارها 271*م وتتحلل في درجة 320*م( يمكن تحضيرها من بلورات نترات الصوديوم وذلك بتسخينها مع معدن الرصاص).
2- مجالات الاستخدام الصناعي : تستخدم في صناعة الصباغة وكمادة مانعة للصدأ. وهي تضاف إلى المعلبات وخاصة معلبات اللحوم لتمنع الفساد (الصدأ).
3-الجرعة القاتلة: اقل من جرام وعادة يتم الموت في أقل من 15 دقيقة .
4-الأعراض:صداع مع قلق وغثيان وقيء وزرقة في الأطراف وهبوط في الضغط وفقدان الوعي ثم الموت بسبب الاتحاد مع هيموجلوبين وأكسدته إلى متيهيموجلوبين وبهذا يمنعه عن عمله (يعطل عملية التنفس).
5- الحماية و العلاج:ارتداء معدات الحماية الشخصية عن التعامل مع أملاح نتريت الصوديوم، وعند الإحساس بالأعراض يعطى المصاب حامض الخل المخفف أو عصير الفاكهة ثم يعطي حليب ( الإنقاذ عملية صعبة لمن تعرض إلى الجرعة القاتلة).
5-7-3- غاز أول أكسيد الكربونCARBON MONOXIDE (CO)
1- خواصه : غاز عديم اللون عديم الرائحة أخف من الهواء 
2- مجالات الاستخدام الصناعي: يستخدم في كثير من الصناعات الكيميائية والغذائية والبتر وكيماويات ،كما جميع عمليات الاحتراق يمكن أن تطلق أول كسيد الكربون مثلا : سخان أو مدفئة يعملان على الغاز الطبيعي دون وجود تهوية قد يطلق قدما مكعبا من غاز أول أكسد الكربون في الدقيقة والمركبات التي تعمل بالبنزين تطلق 2.7 باوند من الغاز لكل جالون من الوقود والتي تعمل بالديزل 74, باوند فقط ويحتوي دخان السجاير والغليون 4% من (CO).
3- الجرعة القاتلة : غاز أول أكسيد الكربون من الغازات الخانقة التي ترتبط مع ذرة الحديد في جزئ الهيموجلوبين في الدم ويكون كربوكس هيموجلوبين ويمنعه من حمل الأكسجين اللازم لعملية التنفس (الهيموجلوبين له ميل للارتباط مع الأكسجين)، وينتج هذا الغاز عن الاحتراق غير الكامل للمواد التي تحتوي على كربون ، ولذلك 
لذلك فأن أكثر حوادثه تتم في الأماكن المغلقة، وعند وجوده بنسبة0.3 % في الجو يسبب دائما الموت. 
4- أعراض الإصابة: تهيجات عصبية وارتكاب أعمال جنونية خطرة وعند التعرض للغازات والنجاة منه يصاب الإنسان أما بشلل أو اختلال أعصاب العين أو الأذنين أو التهاب مزمن في الرئتين وتنتهي دائما بالموت.
5- العلاج : ينشق المصاب الأكسجين وتجري له عملية التنفس الاصطناعي ويحقن في العضلات أو تحت الجلد بمقدار 0.03 أو داخل الوريد بمقدار 0.003 من اللوبين ( LOBELIN ) ويكرر الحقن كل ربع ساعة ويمكن إعطاؤه الدم لتجديد وزيادة الهيموجلوبين.
5-8- بعض إشارات الدلالة والتحذير عن خطر السموم
توجد عدة طرق وأساليب للتنبيه إلى مخاطر التسمم WARNING SIGNAGE أو عبارات الأمان safety signage نورد فيما يلي بعضا منها


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (31 ديسمبر 2009)

الحطب والفحم يعدان من أخطر وسائل التدفئة​

مع قدوم فصل الشتاء والانخفاض الشديد في درجات الحرارة، خصوصا في ساعات الليل، يلجأ الناس إلى استخدام وسائل التدفئة المختلفة، ولعل أكثرها استخداما وشيوعا هو استخدام الحطب، سواء خارج المنزل أو داخله، وذلك ربما لما يحمله من طابع خاص من الحميمية عند تجمع الأسرة حول الحطب للتدفئة للتسامر وشرب الشاي والقهوة، وربما كنوع من الحنين إلى الماضي.
ونمو هذا النوع من التدفئة خصوصا داخل المنزل أدى إلى ارتفاع المخاوف من حصول حوادث اختناق داخل المنزل؛ ذلك لأن وسائل التدفئة التقليدية مثل الحطب والفحم يعدان من أخطر وسائل التدفئة، وكثير من الأسر تفقد بأكملها نتيجة الجهل بهذه الأخطار واللامبالاة.

أسباب الاختناق من دخان الحطب:

عند إشعال الحطب داخل المنزل وإغلاق فتحات التهوية يقوم الحطب بسحب الأكسجين الموجود داخل الغرفة وإنتاج ثاني أكسيد الكربون سوية مع غاز أول أكسيد الكربون إذ يتولد هذا الغاز جراء الاحتراق غير الكامل للمواد الكربونية ويسبب هذا الغاز تسمم الجسم وحرمان الخلايا من الأكسجين والذي يؤدي إلى حصول اختلال في وظائف الدماغ وفي بعض حالات التسمم الشديدة إلى الوفاة.

أعراض التسمم بغاز أول أكسيد الكربون:

تتناسب أعراض وعلامات التسمم بغاز أول أكسيد الكربون مع ثلاثة عوامل:
تركيز الغاز في الهواء المستنشق.
مدة التعرض للغاز.
المجهود العضلي المبذول.
حيث تؤدي هذه العوامل الثلاثة إلى تغير نسبة تسمم الجسم بالغاز وبالتالي ظهور أعراض التسمم وخطورتها. فتبدأ أعراض التسمم خفيفة ومن ثم تزيد بحسب زيادة أحد هذه العوامل فمثلا تبدأ الأعراض بــ:
1. الإحساس بصداع نابض متوسط الشدة.
2. يشتد الشعور بالصداع المصحوب بالقلق والارتباك والإحساس بالدوار والخلل البصري مع شعور بالغثيان والقيء.
3. حدوث الإغماء.
4. عند زيادة نسبة الغاز في الجو قد تؤدي إلى حدوث الغيبوبة والاختلاجات والفشل التنفسي ومن ثم الوفاة.
تحدث هذه الأعراض بشكل تدريجي أما إذا استنشق الشخص تركيزاً عالياً من غاز أول أكسيد الكربون منذ البداية فإن حالة فقدان الشعور والغيبوبة تتم بسرعة دون أي أعراض تمهيدية منذرة.

معالجة التسمم:


​​​الرئة تمتلئ بغاز أول أكسيد الكربون في حالة الاختناق​

1. تقديم غاز الأكسجين النقي وذلك لإحلاله محل غاز أول أكسيد الكربون وللتخفيف ولو جزئياً من آثار نقص الأكسجين على الأنسجة.
2. نقل الدم أو نقل كريات الدم الحمراء للتقليل من خطر تلوث الدم بغاز أول أكسدي الكربون.
3. إخضاع المريض لحالة من السكون التام.
4. تبريد جسم المريض للمساهمة في تقليل احتياج الجسم للأكسجين.

آثار التسمم بالغاز:

للأنسجة قد تظهر أعراض عصبية كالرعشة والخلل العقلي والسلوك الذهني وقد تظهر تغيرات مجهرية لنقص الأكسجين على كل من أنسجة قشرة الدماغ وعضلة القلب وأعضاء أخرى وفي بعض حالات التسمم الشديدة تصل آثار التسمم إلى الوفاة بالحال أو بعد مدة قصيرة من التعرض للغاز.
وعن حوادث التسمم بالغاز فلا توجد إحصاءات دقيقة داخل المملكة تفيدنا عن حالات التسمم بغاز أول أكسيد الكربون أو حالات التسمم بسبب الحطب ولكن ذلك لا ينفي وجودها إذ قد توجد حالات تسمم بهذا الغاز دون حتى أن يشعر صاحبها بذلك فقد لا تظهر أعراض التسمم إلا بعد فترة طويلة نسبيا خصوصا في حالات التسمم البسيط. توجد بعض الحوادث الفردية والتي أرويها على ذمة رواتها إذ يحكي لي أحد الأصدقاء عن حادثة تعرضه للاختناق بهذا الغاز جراء استعماله للحطب داخل المنزل في أحد الليالي وهو جالس بمفرده يقول: بعد فترة من إشعال الفحم داخل المنزل واستلقائي لمشاهدة التلفاز بجواره أحسست بالخمول والكسل مع شعور بصداع بسيط ورغبة في النوم وكلما زادت مدة جلوسي أمام الفحم زاد مقدار الخمــول الذي أشعر فيه إلى درجة أنني لم أتمكن من طلب الاستغــاثة بصوت عال فلم أملك الطاقة الكافية للكلام، وحينما شعرت بخطورة الأمر توجهت زاحفا نحو النافذة فلم أستطع فتح النافذة بيدي وعندها حاولت فتحها بمقدمة رأسي واستلقيت قليلا أمام النافذة إلى أن استعدت القليل من قوتي لطلب النجدة وتمت ولله الحمد وتم نقلي إلى المستشفى وتلقيت هناك العلاج الكافي. كما أن بعض الصحف تناقلت بعض حالات الوفاة لعائلات بأكملها عند نومها بجوار الحطب أو الفحم أو بعض حالات وفاة الأطفال والذي تركوا دون مراقبة بجوار الفحم المشتعل لفترات طويلة.

طرق الوقاية من غاز 


​​​إشعال الحطب أو الفحم خارج المنزل حتى يخف لهبه​

تجنب إشعال الحطب أو الفحم داخل المنزل في غرف قليلة أو معدومة التهوية.
إشعال الحطب خارج المنزل أولا وإبقاؤه قليلا في الخارج حتى يخف لهبه ومن ثم إدخاله داخل المنزل مع الإبقاء على فتحة للتهوية.
عدم استخدام الكثير من المواد البتروكيميائية في إشعال الحطب.
عدم ترك مواقد الفحم في الممرات أو قريبة من الأثاث في المنزل لأنها قد تسبب في نشوب حريق داخل المـنزل. 
عدم ترك المواد القابلة للاشتعال بالقرب من الحطب.
توعية الأسرة بمخاطر إشعال الفحم وضرورة إتباع إرشادات الأمن والسلامة.
عدم ترك الفحم أو الحطب داخل المنزل عند الخلود إلى النوم.
توفير وسائل الإنقاذ والإسعافات الأولية داخل المنزل في حالة الاحتياج لها.
عدم إشعال الغاز أو الفحم أو الحطب أو المحركات في الأماكن المغلقة لتجنب التسمم بغاز أول أكسيد الكربون وهنا يبعد احتمال التسمم.​








:31:


----------



## $هباوي$ (4 يناير 2010)

رجاء اريد بحث عن الأجهزة الثابتة المستخدمة في البتروكيمياويات


----------



## emad_noc78 (9 يناير 2010)

موضوع جميل حقاً


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (11 يناير 2010)

خزانات النفط الخام وانواعها

*شهذه الخزانات توجد لدى الشركات والمصانع* *ومحطات التوليد، وتستخدم هذه الخزانات لتخزين المواد البترولية، وتبني عادة فوق سطح* *الأرض على شكل دائري، وفي حالات خاصة تكون دائرية أو أسطوانية الشكل، وتتعدد* *أنواعها وهي**: 
**أ- خزانات السطح الثابت** :
**ويكون مخروطي الشكل ، ويتم بناءة* *ولحامه على شكل قطع ، ليكون في الأخير خزان ذات سعة ومقاس معين ، ولكل خزان حوله* *سلم معدني ، ويدهن السطح بأكمله بالألمنيوم وذالك لتكوين طبقة عاكسة لأشعة الشمس* *التي تؤثر على تبخر المواد المخزونة ، ويوجد لكل خزان من هذا النوع صمام أمان* *لتصريف الضغط الزائد إلى الخارج أو معادلة الضغط داخل الخزان إذا نقص ، ويخزن عادة* *في هذا النوع من الخزانات المواد البترولية ذات درجات وميض عالية نظرا لقلة تبخرها* *تفاديا لحدوث الانفجاريات مثل الزيوت الثقيلة والديزل والإسفلت ويمكن تخزين زيوت* *خفيفة في مثل هذه الخزانات ولكن بعد أخذ الاحتياطات الكافية لمنع دخول الهواء* *واختلاطه مع بخار السائل المتصاعد مما يتسبب في تكوين مزيج قابل للاشتعال أو* *الانفجار** . 
**ب – خزانات السطح العائم** :
**صممت أسطح هذه الأنواع من الخزانات ،* *حيث تكون متحركة ليتم انخفاضها وارتفاعها حسب كمية المخزون وما يطرأ علية من ارتفاع* *وانخفاض أثناء عملية التفريغ ، لذالك وضع برواز من المطاط على جوانب السطح العائم* *لمنع الاحتكاك بجدران الخزان عند هبوط وصعود السطح ، وهذا النوع من التصميم يمنع* *خطر اختلاط أبخرة السائل المخزون مع الهواء الخارجي حيث أنه لا يسمح لهذه السوائل* *بالتبخر إلا بكميات قليلة بحيث لا تشكل خطرا من جراء اختلاطها بالهواء الخارجي ،* *وبهذا يمكن تفادي حوادث الانفجار أو الاشتعال ، كما يوجد على كل خزان من هذا النوع* *سلم حديدي يصل إلى سطح الخزان ، وتخزن في هذا النوع من الخزانات المواد البترولية* *ذات درجات وميض مختلفة** . 
**حواجز الخزانات** :
**وتقسم الحواجز إلى نوعان يحتوي* *البعض منها على عدد من الخزانات قد يصل إلى أربعة أو أكثر حسب حجم الخزانات بحيث* *يتسع كل حاجز للكمية المخزونة داخل الخزانات ، وأما البعض يحتوي على خزان واحد وهذه* *الغالبية في التصميمات ، وأنواع الحواجز هي** : 
- **الحاجز الترابي**:
**وهو حاجز* *يبني من التراب بارتفاع معين، وفي قليل من الأحيان يوضع طبقة من الإسفلت على ظهر* *هذا الحاجز لمنع انهياره، ولكن هناك خطر من اشتعال هذه الطبقة، فقد انتهت هذه* *الحواجز**. 
- **الحاجز الأسمنتي** :
- **عبارة عن حاجز من الاسمنت المسلح بارتفاع* *حوالي مترين ، وذالك لغرض الاحتفاظ بالمواد المنسابة من الخزانات المحترقة ليتم* *حصرها ومكافحتها داخل الحاجز لمنع انتشار الحريق ، كما يوجد فتحات تصريف في جدران* *الحاجز لتصريف الماء الزائد المستعملة في مكافحة الحريق** . 
**فائدة الحواجز** :
**هي لحفظ أي مادة تتسرب من داخل الخزان أو تفيض على ظهر الخزان سواء كانت هذه* *المادة مشتعلة أو غير مشتعلة ومنعها من الانتشار إلى خزانات أخرى ، كما أنها تقوم* *بحفظ مواد الإطفاء داخل الحاجز أثناء أعمال المكافحة ، وتمنع تسرب وانتشار بقعة* *الحريق ، حتى لا يتناول الحريق الخزانات الأخرى ، وتصمم هذه الحواجز بحيث تتسع* *لمحتويات الخزان داخل الحاجز ،إلا أن سعة بعضها تقل عن استيعاب كمية المخزون ، لذا* *فانه في حالة فيضان الخزان يجب سحب أكبر كمية ممكنة من المادة المتجمعة داخل الحاجز** .*​ 

​ 
الرد: *3*​​
​*ب - ظاهرة سيلان السائل المشتعل على* *الجدران** : 
**وهي فيضان المواد المخزونة وسيلانها على جوانب الخزان ولكنها ليست* *بقوة ظاهرة الفوران وفي هذه الحالة يسيل السائل المشتعل على جوانب الخزان إلى أسفل* *وينتشر على الجوانب لمسافة عدة أقدام** . 
**كيفية حدوثها** :
**تحدث هذه الظاهرة في* *السوائل الرطبة التي تحتوي على كمية من الماء فإذا اشتعل خزان مليء بالسائل ، فأننا* *نجد بعض محتويات هذا الخزان تسيل على الجوانب ، كذالك فأن هذه الظاهرة كثيرة الحدوث* *عند استخدام الرغوة على سطح السائل المشتعل أو من رذاذ ماء التبريد ويمكن أن تحدث* *أيضا من شدة حرارة السائل المشتعل ، مما يؤدي إلى الغليان وقذف جزء منه إلى جوانب* *الخزان ، ويمكن التعرف على ظاهرة السيلان من خلال تدفق المادة على جوانب الخزان ،* *كذالك من صوت طشطشت الاشتعال** . 
**كيفية تلافي حدوثها ومكافحتها** : 
- **تبريد* *جوانب الخزان المشتعل عند السطح قدر المستطاع** . 
- **ضخ كمية من مخزون خزان السائل* *المشتعل إلى خزان آخر** . 
**جـ - ظاهرة انفجار الخزانات** :
**وينقسم الانفجار إلى* *نوعان وهما** : 
1 – **انفجار كلي** :
**وتحدث هذه الظاهرة من الخزانات ذات السطح* *الثابت ، حيث يكون الخزان ممتلئ ويوجد فراغ بين سطح السائل المخزون ويحتوي هذا* *الفراغ علي أبخرة السائل المخزون ، وكذالك نتيجة العوامل التالية** : 
- **تخزين* *المواد الخفيفة في هذا النوع من الخزانات** . 
- **تجمع الأبخرة بين سطح السائل* *والغطاء** . 
- **درجة الحرارة المحيطة بالخزان** . 
- **تأثير الكهرباء الساكنة* *أثناء عمليات تفريغ أو تعبئة الخزان** . 
- **خلط مادة أخرى ساخنة مع المخزون** . 


2 – **انفجار جزئي** :
**يحدث الانفجار الجزئي عندما تدخل كمية الهواء عن* *طريق صمام الأمان ، فتكون طبقة عليا وطبقة سفلى بالفراغ بين سطح السائل وسطح الخزان* *والطبقة العليا تتكون من مزيج من الهواء والبخار القابل للانفجار بينما الطبقة* *السفلى القريبة من سطح السائل تكون مشبعة ببخار السائل المخزون ، فعند وصول شراره* *إلى داخل الخزان فان الطبقة العليا تنفجر فقط ونتيجة للانفجار الجزيء تدخل كميه من* *الهواء إلى الطبقة السفلى وتكون مزيجا من البخار والهواء قابل للانفجار ويحدث* *انفجار آخر ......وهكذا** . 
**الاحتياطات الواجب اتخاذها لمنع الانفجار** :
**عند* *حدوث حريق في أحد الخزانات فانه يجب اتخاذ الاحتياطات التالية لمنع انفجار خزانات* *أخرى قريبة** : 
- **يجب إغلاق جميع فتحات الخزانات المجاورة للخزان المشتعل أو أن* *تعزل بوضع بطانيات أسبستس مبللة عليها** . 
- **تبريد أي وعاء مقفل وإبعاده عن* *المنطقة إذا كان ممكنا** . 
- **تبريد الخزانات المجاورة والقريبة من مكان الحريق أو* *تفريغ مآبها في خزانات أخري بعيدة عن الأخطار** . 
- **ملء الفراغ الذي يحتوي على* *أبخرة السائل المخزون ببخار الماء أو بغازات أخرى غير قابله للاشتعال مثل غاز* *النتروجين وطرد الأبخرة الخطرة** . 
**حرائق السطح الثابت** :
**وهي تحدث نتيجة تكون* *خليط من بخار المادة المخزونة والهواء الجوى فوق سطح المادة المخزونة مع وجود مصدر* *حراري** . 
**وسائل مكافحة حرائق السطح الثابت** : 
- **عزل مصدر الوقود** . 
- **تشغيل شبكة التبريد الثابتة حول الخزان المحترق والخزانات المجاورة له** . 
- **إدخال الرغوة إلى داخل الخزان بواسطة الشبكة أو سيارة الإطفاء عبر جهاز الرغوة* *الخاص بالخزان مع التبريد على جدران الخزان المحترق والمجاور له وتشكيل ستاره من* *ضباب الماء لمنع انتقال النار أو الحرارة للخزانات المجاورة** . 
- **محاولة التبريد* *على المعدات والأفراد بواسطة ضباب الماء** . 
- **تصريف المياه المتجمعة داخل حاجز* *الخزان** . 
- **الاستمرار في رش الماء حتى بعد إخماد الحريق إلى أن يتم التأكد من* *أن إمكانية اشتعال الحريق لن تعود** . 
**حرائق السطح العائم** :
**لا يوجد في مثل* *هذا النوع من الخزانات فراغ بين سطح السائل المخزون والسطح العائم لأن السطح يجثم* *مباشرة فوق سطح السائل ولا يترك مجالا لتبخر السائل المخزون ولذلك فأنه لا يوجد خطر* *الانفجار ، والخطر الموجود في هذه الخزانات هو تسرب السائل من مكان التقاء السطح* *العائم بجدار الخزان** .*​
​*وسائل مكافحة السطح العائم** : 
- **إدخال الرغوة على أطراف السطح من أعلى ظهر الخزان بواسطة شبكة الرغاوي أو سيارة* *الإطفاء عن طريق جهاز الرغاوي الخاص بمكافحة حرائق الخزانات** . 
- **استعمال* *البودرة الكيميائية الجافة أو غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون وذالك باستخدام طفايتين بودرة* *مبتدئتين من نقطه واحدة ويعمل كل في اتجاه معاكس للأخر والسير حول إطار السطح* *الخارجي إلى أن يتم إخماد الحريق بالتقاء الاثنين إذا أمكن في بداية الحريق دون أن* *يشكل خطرا على حياة الإطفائيين** . 
- **استعمال مدافع الحريق للتبريد على جوانب* *الخزان مع مراعاة عدم توجيه الماء على سطح الخزان ، إذ قد يؤدي ذلك إلى انتشار* *السائل المحترق على السطح أو تكسير لطبقات الرغوة** . 
- **توجيه مدافع التبريد على* *الخزان وتشكيل ستائر الماء بين الخزانات المجاورة** . 
**طريقة حساب كمية الفوم في* *الدقيقة اللازمة للخزانات** : 
**مثال 1: خزان سقف ثابت قطرة (100) قدم**. 
22 
**مساحة الخزان = (نق)2×ط حيث ط ــــــــــ** 
7 
22 
**مساحة = (50)2** × **ــــــــ = 7860 قدم** 
7 
**كل قدم مربع يحتاج إلى 0.1 جالون رغوة في الدقيقة** 
**كمية الرغوة اللازمة 7860 × 0.1 =786 حيث أن نسبة الخلط 3**% 
3 
**كمية* *الفوم اللازم قبل الخلط = 786× ـــــــــ = 23.6 ( جالون / دقيقة** ) 
100 
97 
**ةكمية الماء اللازم قبل الخلط = 786 * ـــــــــــ = 76204 ( جالون / دقيقة** ) 



**مثال 2 : خزان سقف متحرك قطره 100 قدم والحاجز الدائرى10 أقدام** . 
**حساب مساحة الحاجز الدائري: نطرح مساحة الدائرة الداخلية من مساحة الدائرة* *الخارجية**. 
**ط (نق2 الخارجي ) – ط ( نق2 الداخلي** ) 
22 22 
**مساحة الشريط** = **ــــــــ ( 50)2 - ـــــــــ (40)2 = 830 قدم مربع** 
7 7 
**كل قدم مربع يحتاج* *إلى 0.16 جالون رغوة في الدقيقة** 
**كمية المخلوط = 2830 × 0.16 = 453 ( جالون في* *الدقيقة** ) 
**حيث إن نسبة الخلط 3** % 
3 
**نسبة الرغوة قبل الخلط = 453** × **ـــــــــ = 14 ( جالون / الدقيقة** ) 
100 
97 
**نسبة الرغوة والماء قبل* *الخلط = 453 × ـــــــــ = 439 ( جالون / الدقيقة** ) *​


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (11 يناير 2010)

*المستحلبات Emulsions:*

المستحلبات Emulsions:​ 
لكي يتكون مستحلب يجب توافر سائلين لا يمتزج أحدهما معالآخر ، ووجود عوامل الأستحلاب ومدة الخلط الكافية لأنتشار الطور غير المستمر فيالطور المستمر. 
في الصناعة النفطية فأن النفط والماء سائلان لا يمتزج أحدهما معالآخر ، ويكون عامل الأستحلاب هو الجزيئات الصلبة ، المواد البارافينية Parrafins ،المواد الأسفلتينية Asphaltens ، المركبات الراتنجية Resinous substances ، الحوامضالعضوية الذائبة في النفط ، بالأضافة الى المواد الصلبة المنتشرة في النفط مثلالرمل ، الكاربون ، الكالسيوم ، السليكا ، الحديد ، الزنك ، سلفاتالألومنيوم.
في حين يحصل المزج في الآبار والأنابيب وفي الصمامات الخانقة Choke valves .
أن مدى صعوبة فصل الماء المستحلب تعتمد على أستقرارية هذا المستحلب . وتعتمد أستقرارية المستحلب على العوامل التالية:
1. فرق الكثافة بين الماءوالنفط.
2. حجم جزيئات الماء.
3. اللزوجة Viscosity.
4. الشد السطحي Interfacial Tension.
5. وجود عوامل الأستحلاب.
أنفرقالكثافةيعتبر من أهم العوامل التي تحدد سرعة سقوط قطرات الماء في الطورالمستمر للنفط. حيث كلما زاد الفرق بين الكثافتين ستزيد سرعة نزول وأستقرار قطراتالماء.
كما يؤثرحجم القطرةعلى سرعة نزولها ، حيث كلمازاد حجمها زادت سرعة أستقرارها ونزولها في الطور المستمر.
أن حجم قطرة المستحلبيعتمد بشكل أساسي على درجة المزج التي يتعرض لها المستحلب قبل المعالجة ، حيث أنالتدفق عبر المضخات ، الصمامات الخانقة ، الصمامات الأخرى أو بعض المعدات السطحيةالأخرى يقلل حجم قطرات الماء.
أمااللزوجة فتلعب دوراًأساسياً في نقطتين هما:
- أنه كلما أزدادت اللزوجة فأن ذك سيتطلب المزيد منالمزج لجعل قطرات الماء أصغر حجماً في النفط. ولذلك فأن حجم قطرات الماء يزداد معأزدياد اللزوجة.
- كلما أزدادت اللزوجة فأن سرعة حركة قطرات الماء ستقل ، ممايؤدي الى القليل من الأندماج Coalescence والى صعوبة المعالجة.
وفي حالة عدموجود أي عامل أستحلاب ، فأنالشد السطحي بين النفط والماءسيزيد مما يسهّل أندماج قطرات الماء أما عند وجود عامل أستحلاب فأن الشدالسطحي سيقل مما يؤدي الى تقليل الأندماج بين قطرات الماء. 
أن العوامل المذكورةأعلاه تحدد أستقرارية المستحلب ، أن بعض المستحلبات قد تستغرق أسابيع أو شهور لكيتنفصل إذا تركت لوحدها في خزان وبدون معالجة ، أما بعض المستحلبات غير المستقرة فقدتأخذ دقائق للفصل.
أن المستحلبات العادية تتكون من النفط ﴿كطور مستمر أو خارجي ﴾والماء ﴿كطور داخلي أو منتشر﴾ وقد يحصل الاستحلاب بشكل عكسي في بعض الحالات ﴿عندوجود نسبة عالية من الماء﴾.
وهنا نجد السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه هو: ماهو الشيء الذييمكن أن يقوم به المصمم لتجنب المستحلبات قدر الأمكان؟
الجواب هو: تقليل سرعةالتدفق ، وتقليل التغيرات والتضيّقات المفاجئة في أتجاه الجريان.​ 
لماذا يتوجب إزالة الماء الحر؟1. تقليل حجم الأنابيب الناقلةللنفط ، وحجم المعدات المستخدمة في المعالجة.
2. تقليل كمية الحرارة المستخدمةفي المعالجة حيث أن الماء يستهلك ضعف الحرارة المستخدمة للنفط.
3. تقليل التآكلحيث أن الماء الحر يتلامس مع سطح المعادن على عكس الماء المستحلب.​ 
عوامل الأستحلاب
لعل من المهم جداً عند التفكيربأستقرارية المستحلب ، أدراك أن المزيج المتكون من النفط النقي أو الماء النقي بدونوجود عامل أستحلاب وعدم وجود مزج ، سيؤدي الى تكون مستحلب سهل الفصل يمكن فصلهبسهولة ، حيث أن طبيعة السوائل الممتزجة هو الحصول على أقل تماس ممكن أو أقل مساحةسطحية ممكنة ، ولذلك فأن الماء سينتشر على شكل قطرات كروية ، والقطرات الصغيرةستميل الى الأندماج مع بعضها لتكوين قطرات أكبر ، وفي حالة عدم وجود عامل أستحلابستستقر هذه القطرات في الأسفل مكونة ً مساحة سطحية صغيرة.
أما عوامل الاستحلابفهي مواد نشطة سطحياً ولها ميل للذوبان في أحد الطورين السائلين مما يؤدي الى زيادةتركيز الحد الفاصل ، وهناك العديد من الطرق التي يغير بها عامل الأستحلاب من نوعيةالأنتشار في المستحلب ، ويمكن تصور فعل عامل الأستحلاب بواحد أو أكثر من الأمورالتالية:
1. يزيد من الشد السطحي لقطرة الماء ، مما يؤدي الى تكون قطرات صغيرةتأخذ وقتاً أطول في الاندماج وتكوين قطرات كبيرة يسهل فصلها.
2. يكوّن غطاءاًلزجاً على القطرات مما يؤدي الى الحفاظ عليها من الأندماج الى قطرات كبيرة وبالتاليزيادة زمن أستقرارها.
3. قد تكون المستحلبات جزيئات مستقطبة مما يجعلها ترصنفسها بطريقة تؤدي الى تكوين شحنة كهربائية على سطح القطرات ، وكلما أنخفضت هذهالشحنة فأن كل قطرتين ستجتمعان بقوة مناسبة وكافية للتغلب على التنافر قبل حصولالأندماج.
أن المواد النشطة سطحياً الموجودة بشكل طبيعي في النفط ستعمل كعواملأستحلاب مثل : البارافينات ، الراتنجات Resins ، الحوامض العضوية Organic Acids ،الأملاح المعدنية ، المواد الغروية ، والأسفلتينات ﴿وهي المركبات الكيمياويةالحاوية على الكبريت – النتروجين - الأوكسجين﴾ ، بالإضافة الى سوائل الحفر ، حيثيمكن لأي من هذه المواد أن تكون عوامل أستحلاب.
أن نوع وكمية عامل الأستحلاب Emulsifying Agent له تأثير آني على أستقرارية المستحلب ، كما أن للحرارة تأثيراًعلى المستحلب عند تكوين البارافينات والأسفلتينات. كما أن هناك عدداً من العواملالأخرى المؤثرة مثل سرعة أنتقال عامل الأستحلاب الى السطح الفاصل بين النفط والماءومدى قوة الحد الفاصل.
أن المستحلبات (بعد المزج) وتكون البارافيناتوالأسفلتينات يمكن أن يكون أقل ثباتاً وأسهل بالمعالجة إذا لم يكتمل وصولها الىالحد الفاصل ، أما بقاء المستحلب لمدة أطول فيؤدي الى أن يصبح أصعب في المعالجة. 
وبأختصار فكلما تم الأسراع بمعالجة المستحلب كان ذلك أفضل ، لأن طول عمرالمستحلب يؤدي الى ثباته.
لغرض تكون مستحلب مستقر بين سائلين ،يجب توفر ثلاثة شروط:
1. يجب أن يكون السائلين غير ممتزجين.
2. توفرطاقة كافية لحصول التشتت لأحدهما في الآخر.
3. توفر عامل أستحلاب emulsifying agent.
الأضطراب المؤدي الى التشتت:
أنالمستحلبات عادة َ لا توجد في المكمن ، ولكنها تتشكل بسبب الأضطراب الحاصل في معداتالأنتاج بدءاً بدءاً من المكمن حيث يتدفق النفط والماء من خلال صمام خانق choke valve ، حيث تتعرض الموائع الى التهيج بسبب اضطراب الجريان مما يؤدي الى تسربقطيرات الماء الى النفط .​ 
كاسر الأستحلاب Demulsifiers
وهي مواد تستعمل على لكسر الأستحلاب ويحمل أسماءاًتجارية مختلفة مثل Tretolite ™, Visco™, and Breaxit™ ، وهي في الغالب موادبوليمرية ذات أوزان جزيئية عالية High Molecular weight polymers حيث تعمل علىمعادلة تأثير عوامل الأستحلاب وتقليل الشد السطحي لقطرات الماء ، وتكون مواد نشطةسطحياً ، وأستخدامها بشكل أكثر من اللازم مما يؤدي الى تكوين مستحلبات أكثرأستقراراً.
أن هناك العديد من الأمور يشترط وجودها لكي يكون عمل كاسر الأستحلابفي أفضل شكل:
1. الأنجذاب القوي الى الحد الفاصل بين النفط والماء.
2. حدوثالأضطراب Turbulence.
3. تجمع القطرات.
وجود هذه العوامل يساعد على فصل الماءعن النفط . أن كاسر الأستحلاب يجب أن تكون له القدرة على التنقل خلال طور النفط الىالحد الفاصل للقطرة ، حيث ستتعامل مع تركيز عال من عامل الأستحلاب ، وبهذا الشكلفأن مجاميع من القطرات تجتمع (والتي تبدو تحت المجهر كمجموعات من بيض السمك). وسيأخذ النفط مظهراً أشد صفاءاً حيث أن القطرات الصغيرة المتبعثرة في النفط ستختفي. 
في هذه الأثناء فأن غشاء المستحلب سيبقى مستمراً ، فإذا كان عامل الأستحلابضعيفاً فأن هذا فأن هذا سيؤدي الى تجمع القطرات. 
ولكن هذا لا يحدث في أغلبالحالات لأن كاسر الأستحلاب سيقوم بمعادلة عوامل الأستحلاب وسيساعد على كسر غشاءالقطرة مما يساعد على التجمع. وعندما يكون عامل الأستحلاب في حالة غير مستقرة فأنكسر غشاء القطرة يؤدي الى زيادة حجم قطرة الماء. أن الطريقة التي تؤدي الى معادلةكاسر الأستحلاب لعوامل الأستحلاب تعتمد على نوع هذه العوامل.
أن كبريتات الحديدوطين الحفر قد يكون مبلل بالماء مما يؤدي الى تركه للحد الفاصل interface وتشتته فيقطرة الماء. أما البارافينات والأسفلتينات فمن الممكن أن تذوب أو تتبدل لجعلأغشيتها أقل لزوجة لكي تتدفق خارجاً أو قد تكون مبللة بالنفط مما يجعلها منتشرة فيالنفط.
أنه من غير الطبيعي أن يقوم مركب كيمياوي بالقيام بكل الأفعال الثلاثةاعلاه ، لهذا يستعمل خليط من المركبات لتحقيق الموازنة الصحيحة، عند أختيار مادةكاسر الأستحلاب يجب التفكير بنوع المنظومة ، فإذا كانت عبارة عن خزان تركيد فأنالمادة المستعملة يجب أن تكون مركب بطيء الفعل slow-acting compound للحصول علىنتائج جيدة ، أما إذا كانت المنظومة ألكتروكيمياوية (حيث يتوجب حدوث أضطراب وتجمعللقطرات مقترن بوجود مجال كهربائي كما يحصل في dehydrator أو Desalter) هناك حاجةالى أستعمال كاسر أستحلاب ذو فعل سريع quick acting.
غالباً ما يتم فحص موادكاسر الأستحلاب في قناني أختبار ، وتتضمن الطريقة مزج العديد من المواد الكيمياويةمع نماذج من المستحلبات ، ومن ثم مراقبة النتائج أن هذه الفحوصات تكون مهمة وفاعلةفي تحديد المواد الكيمياوية وأختيار المناسب منها. 
أن هذه الأختبارات مهمةأيضاً في تقدير كمية كاسر الأستحلاب المستخدمة، يجب أن تستخدم هذه الأختبارات علىنموذج مثالي وبعد أخذ النموذج مباشرة ً ، كما يجب مراعاة أن تكون الظروف مقاربة قدرالإمكان الى الظروف الحقيقية ، ولا يجب أستعمال الماء الصناعي بدلاً عن الماءالمنتج لأن الأخير له خواص مختلفة تماماً عن أي ماء آخر ، وقد يحتوي على بعضالشوائب التي لا تكون موجودة في الماء الصناعي.
ويمكن تحديد المواد الكيمياويةالمرشحة للاستعمال والجرع التقريبية لأستعمالها ، أن الطبيعة الديناميكية للمنظومةالحقيقية للمعالجة تتطلب ترشيح العديد من المواد الكيمياوية للأستخدام كمواد كاسرالأستحلاب في وحدات المعالجة ، وفي الظروف الحقيقية فأن كاسر الأستحلاب سيخضع الىالتغيير خلال مروره بصمامات السيطرة Control valves بالإضافة الى التغيرات التيتحدث في عوامل الأستحلاب داخل وعاء المعالجة بسبب تراكيب الدخول inlet diverter.
أن قناني الأختبار لا يمكن أن تمثل الظروف الديناميكية الحقيقية ، حيثكلما أختلفت الظروف التشغيلية (التدفق على سبيل المثال) يختلف الأحتياج الى كاسرالأستحلاب ، أما التغيرات الفصلية فقد تؤدي الى حدوث مشاكل الأستحلاب البارافيني ،بالإضافة الى أن وجود المواد الصلبة يؤدي الى تغير ثباتية المستحلب. ولذلك لا يهممدى ملائمة كاسر الأستحلاب للمنظومة ولا يمكن أستعمال نفس النوعية من كاسرالأستحلاب لمدة طويلة من الزمن.
وهناك ثلاث أماكن لحقن مادة كاسر الأستحلابوهي:
1. قبل الصمام الخانق choke valve لحدوث مزج شديد فيه مع انخفاض الضغط ،وتعتبر هذه النقطة هي المكان المثالي للحقن.
2. قبل صمام السيطرة على المستوى Level control في العازلة بسبب حدوث المزج في الصمام المذكور عند انخفاضالضغط.
3. في حالة عدم احتواء محطة المعالجة على عازلة الغاز يجب أن تكون نقطةالحقن على بعد 60-75 متر عن عازلة الماء Dehydrator.​ 
خطوات معالجة المستحلبات:
1. كسر المستحلب: تتضمنتمزيق وتكسير الغشاء المحيط بقطرة الماء ، وتحتاج هذه العملية الى تعزيز بواسطةالحرارة وكاسر الأستحلاب.
2. أندماج القطرات: ويتضمن أتحاد قطرات الماء والتيتصبح حرة بعد كسر المستحلب ، مكونة ً قطرات كبيرة. والأندماج دالة قوية للزمن ويتمتعزيز هذه العملية بمجال ألكتروستاتيكي electrostatic field وعملية الغسل بالماء water washing.
3. الترسب بفعل الجاذبية أن القطرات الكبيرة الناتجة من عمليةالأندماج سوف تبدأ بالترسب بفعل الجاذبية وتتجمع في الأسفل.​ 
يجب أن تكون هذهالخطوات بالترتيب والخطوة المحددة للعملية هي التي تعتمد بشكل أساسي على الزمن (الأبطأ) ، وهي خطوة الأندماج.
ويجب علينا أدراك أن كلاً من المعالجة الكيمياوية (كاسر الأستحلاب) والطريقة الحرارية (التسخين) تعمل على كسر المستحلب فقط ، في حينتقوم الطريقة الكهربائية بتسريع أندماج القطرات ومن ثم ترسيبها. وبتعبير آخر فأنالطريقة الكهربائية لا تقوم بكسر المستحلب ، وكما أستنتجنا فيما سبق أن خطوةالأندماج هي الخطوة الحاكمة وأنها دالة للزمن لذا فأنه عند تصميم عازلات النفطالرطب يراعى وضع بعض الوسائل التي من شأنها أن تؤدي الى زيادة زمن الأندماج من خلالوضع تراكيب تسهل العملية ، أو توفير قوة مركزية للمستحلب تؤدي الى تعزيز العزل ،توفير التيار الكهربائي في الجزء الخاص بالترسيب.​ 
كما أن زيادة زمن المكوث residence time يؤدي الى كبر حجم قطرات الماء ، لكن الى حد معين فقط حيث بعدها لنيفيد زيادة زمن المكوث بشيء ، أن التجارب العملية أثبتت أن زمن المكوث المثالي هو (10-30) دقيقة في حين يجب زيادة هذا الزمن بالنسبة للنفوط الثقيلة.
تأثيرالحرارة على عملية الفصل:
أن تأثير الحرارة قد يؤدي الى تعزيز الأندماج من خلالزيادة حركة جزيئات الماء الصغيرة والتي ستشكل جزيئات كبيرة نتيجة لتصادمها مع بعضها، وهذه القطرات ستكون سهلة الفصل طبقاً لقانون ستوك ، كما أن الحرارة تؤدي الىإضعاف غشاء المستحلب وبالتالي كسره ، كما تؤدي الحرارة الى إذابة بلورات البارفيناتوالأسفلتينات الصغيرة مما يقلل تأثيرها كمواد تؤدي الى الأستحلاب.
بالرغم من منكل ما ذكر من التأثيرات الأيجابية للحرارة ، فأن هناك بعض السلبيات التي تسببها ،فقد تؤثر الحرارة تأثيراً مهماً في فقدان المركبات الخفيفة في النفط مما يؤثر علىحجم النفط ، على سبيل المثال أن تسخين نفط ذو API مساو لـ 35 من 100 F الى 150 F قديؤدي الى فقدان 1% من حجم النفط وتقليل الوزن النوعي API (تقليل النوعية وبالتاليتقليل السعر) ، كما يجب أن نأخذ بنظر الأعتبار كلفة معدات التسخين وكلفة غاز الوقود Fuel gas المستخدم للتسخين. لذا يستحسن أستعمال القليل من الحرارة في عمليةالمعالجة.
__________________​


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (11 يناير 2010)

الغاز النفطي
المسال (يسمى أيضا, _الغاز البترولي المسال_, الغاز النفطي السائل, Liquid Petroleum Gas, و غاز المكينة) هو خليط من غازات هيدروكربونية المستخدمة كوقود في أجهزة التدفئة و المركبات, و في الأونة الاخيرة تزايد استخدامها في مقابل الغازات الكلورو-فلورو- كربونية مثل غاز الثلاجات للتقليل من الاضرار المتسببة لتقلص بطبقة الأوزون. 
انواع كثيرة من LPG تباع في السوق اعتمادا على الموسم منها الخليط بأكثرية غاز البروبان, وخليط آخر باكثرية بيوتان ، و هناك خليط يتكون منهما بنسبة 60% بروبان و 40% بيوتان. حيث يكثر الطلب على بروبان في الشتاء عكس الصيف حيث الطلب فيه على البيوتان أكثر. يضاف اليها مادة ايثانثيول ذات الرائحة النفاذة لاكتشاف التسربات بسهولة. ويخضع ذلك إلى النظام القياسي الأوروبي EN 589. 

يصنع LPG خلال عملية تكرير النفط الخام أو يستخلص من مجرى الغاز أو النفط عند خروجها من باطن الأرض. 
يكون LPG عند درجة الحرارة و الضغط الطبيعيين في حالته الغازية . لذلك يتم نقله في قوارير حديدية مضغوطة, و نظرا لان هذا السائل يتمدد بفعل الحرارة, لا تتم تعبئة القوارير بشكل كامل و لكن بنسبة ما بين 80% و 85% من سعتها. و تختلفسبة حجم الغاز إلى السائل اعتمادا على التكوين الكيميائي وظروف الضغط والحرارة ولكنها بالعادة 250 إلى 1. ويسمى الضغط الذي يتحول عتده الغاز إلى سائل ضغط التبخر وهذا يتغير أيضا بتغير درجة الحرارة ونوع الغاز ، ولكنها للبوتان النقي 2و2 ضغط جوي (220 كيلوباسكال)عند درجة حرارة 20 مئوية . وتبلغ 22 ضغط جوي (2و2 ميجاباسكال) عند درجة حرارة 55 مئوية. 
ضغط البخار هو الضغط الذي عنده يتحول الغاز إلى السائل و هو أيضا يختلف باختلاف الظروف السابقة ذكرها . و بما ان LPG أثقل من الهواء فإنه يميل إلى التجمع في الأماكن المنخفضة مثل القبو وبالقرب من أرضية الحجرات مما قد يؤدي إلى الاختناق أثناء النوم ، أو الاشتعال والانفجار إذا لم يتم التعامل مع ذلك بحذر. 
وفي_ حالة تسرب الغاز _إلى الحجرة فيجب قبل كل شيء عدم تشغيل مفتاح النور أو أي مفتاح كهربائي ، فهذا يحدث انفجارا لا تحمد عواقبه . كما يجب عدم دخول تلك الحجرة وفي يدنا سيجارة مولعة ، فهذا يحدث أيضا انفجارا رهيبا. وبعد ذلك يجب فتح جميع الشبابيك للتهوية وترك الغاز يتسرب إلى الخارج . ثم فحص سبب تسرب الغاز وقفله أو الاستعانة بالمتخصصين . 
يصل إجمالي الاحتياطي العالمي من الغاز الطبيعي المسال إلى ما يزيد عن 6.300 تريليون قدم مكعب والذي يُتوقع أن يلبي احتياجات السوق العالمي لمدة خمسة وستين عاماً وفقاً لمعدلات الاستهلاك الراهنة. والغاز الطبيعي المسال هو عبارة عن غاز في حالته السائلة. [1]. 
​الانتاج 
تم انتاجه لاول مرة سنة 1910 من قبل د. والتر سنلنج, و أول انتاج تجاري كان سنة 1912. حاليا يساهم LPG في تغطية 3% من احتياجات الطاقة في الولايات المتحدة. حين يستعمل بمحركات الاحتراق الداخلي يسمى بغاز الماكينة. وفي كثير من البلدان بدأ استعامله منذ سنة 1940 كبديل للوقود في محركات الاشتعال و مؤخرا يستعمل لمحركات الديزل ايضا. 
الخصائص
يتحول الغاز الطبيعي إلى مادة سائلة عند درجة حرارة تصل إلى 162 درجة مئوية تحت الصفر من الضغط الجوي 

لا لون للغاز ولا رائحة، وهو غير سام 
حجم الغاز المسال أصغر بستمائة مرة من حجم الغاز في حالته الغازية 
يتم تخزينه ونقله تحت معدلات الضغط الجوي 
وزنه أخف من الهواء ويتبخر مباشرة عند إطلاقه في الهواء 
يشكّل سحابة دخانية عند إطلاقه في الهواء 
لا يشتعل إلا حين يتكثف بمقدار خمسة إلى خمسة عشر بالمائة 
يعتبر مادة خطرة بالتحديد حينما يكون في حالة بخار، حيث يمكن أن يحترق عند إطلاقه في الهواء مسبباً اختناق وقد يؤدي إلى احتراق الأنسجة الجلدية للإنسان. غير أنه مع تراكم الخبرات في صناعات الغاز الطبيعي المسال بات من الممكن السيطرة على تلك المخاطر. 
Truck carrying LPG cylinders to residential consumers in Singapore
ووفقا لتعداد عام 2001 في الهند ، 17.5 ٪ من الاسر الهندية اي 33.6 مليون اسرة هندية تستخدم غاز البترول المسال كوقود للطهي. 76.64 ٪ من هذه الأسر من المناطق المدنية من الهند و تشكل 48 ٪ من الاسر في المدن الهندية مقابل استهلاك 5.7 ٪ فقط من الاسر في الريف الهندى. غاز البترول المسال مدعوم من قبل الحكومة. زيادة اسعار غاز البترول المسال تعتبر مسألة حساسه سياسيا في الهند حيث انها تؤثر على نمط التصويت من قبل الطبقة الوسطى بالمدن. غاز البترول المسال كان ذو استخدام كبير في للطبخ في هونغ كونغ ؛ و لكن مع استمرار توسع امدادات شركة "غاز المدينة" للمباني ادى إلى خفض استعماله إلى اقل من 24 ٪ من الوحدات السكنيه. غاز البترول المسال هو وقود الطهي الأكثر شيوعا في المناطق الحضريه في البرازيل، وتستخدمه عمليا جميع الاسر. و الأسر الفقيره تتلقى منحة حكوميه تعرف باسم "فالى غاس" تستخدم حصريا لشراء غاز البترول المسال. 
المقارنة مع الغاز الطبيعي
مخاطر الحرائق والتخفيف من حدتها
http://www.marefa.org/index.php/صورة:Gaskessel_gr.jpg
http://www.marefa.org/index.php/صورة:Gaskessel_gr.jpg
حاوية كبيرة كروية الشكل كثيرا ما توجد في مصفاة البترول.

قد تصل حاويات غاز البترول المسال عند تعرضها للنار بكثافة و لمدة كافية إلى مرحلة "انفجار الغاز المتمدد بسبب غليان السائل" . وبالنظر إلى الطابع التدميري للغاز المسال عند الانفجارات فتتصف تلك المادة انها خطره للغاية. [2] ولهذا تهتم المصافي ومصانع البتروكيماويات على المحافظة على الحاويات الكبيرة ووقايتها من الحريق . وتتم الوقاية بتزويد تلك الحاويات بصمامات أمان تعمل على تسريب الضغط الزائد في الحاوية عند نشأته .وتوجد أنواع من الحاوبات الكبيرة الاسطوانيه الأفقية ، في شكل "السيجار" . وتوجد حاويات كبيرة كرويه الشكل حاوية لغاز البترول المسال قد يصلسمك جدارها إلى 15 سم من الحديد الصلب. وهي مجهزه بصمام تخفيف الضغط على القمة . من أهم الاخطار انسكاب المحروقات والتي قد تشتعل بالقرب من حاويات غاز البترول المسال . فإذا استمرت النار مشتعلة بالقرب من الحاوية يتولد غليان الغاز وتمدده وزيادة الضغط ، الذي قد يتجاوز قدرة صمام تنفيس الضغط الزائد. عندما يحدث ذلك فقد تتعرض الحاوية إلى النار بسرعة رهيبة، يمكن ان تسبب اضرارا مأساويه . في حالة "السيجار" فقد يتمزق من الوسط فيندفع منه الغاز السائل في اتجاهين متضادين مع الكثير من الوقود حتى ينضب الوقود .ولهذا تشمل تدابير الوقاية من الحريق فصل خزانات غاز البترول المسال عن المصادر المحتملة للحريق . وفي حالة النقل بالسكك الحديديه ، على سبيل المثال ، يمكن الفصل بين خزانات غاز البترول المسال على مراحل ، بحيث توضع عربات البضائع الاخرى بينها. وهذا ليس الحال دائما ، لكنه طريقة منخفضه التكلفه لعلاج المشكلة. غاز البترول المسال عربات السكك الحديد سهلة بقعة من الاغاثه صمامات فوق العادة مع جميع السور حولها. وتجد طريقة جديدة لوقاية حاويات غاز البترول المسال ، بطريقة دفنهم تحت الأرض ، وأن تترك صمامات علوية تسهل صيانتها. ويجب توخي الحذر الشديد معها ، ويؤدي الاحتكاك البسيط إلى الاشتعال وكذلك تآكل جدران الحاويات. ويجب طلاء الحاويات بطبقات تتحمل الحرارة ومقاومة للاشتعال، مثل ينتوميسكينت وماص للحرارة أو لصقات مضادة للنيران .وتتعرض حاويات غاز البترول المسال لتحركات كبيرة نتيجة للتمدد والانكماش ، والملء والتفريغ حتى لو كانت من الصلب ذو جدران سميكة . هذا الاقتراح يجعل تنفيذ دفن خيار أقل جاذبيه في المدى البعيد لأن المرء لا يستطيع التكهن بالضرر الميكانيكي الخارجي للحاوية نتيجة تسرب المياه من خلال التربة. و مجرد وجود حصاة و احتكاك و تجريف ذهابا وايابا عبر ابوكسي الدهان للهيكل يمكن أن يكون سببا للتآكل. وقد يكون من الصعب ابقاء اللصقات عملي لفترات طويلة من الزمن . وهناك اخطاء كبيرة حدثت في السابق في هذا المجال ، حيث امن المفروض ان تكون ركيزة الصلب بحمايه كافية من الصدأ من خلال استخدام اللصقات القلويه. والمواد القلويه في هذه اللصقات يرجع إلى وجود الاسمنت والجير . وهذه قلويه ، ولكن عادة لا يكون له طابع دائم . 
وهناك مشكلة ان الهياكل الخارجية من هذا النوع لا تخضع لقانون البناء أو لقوانين الوقاية من الحريق . بمعنى انه لا تزال توجد حاويات غاز البترول المسال دون أي وقاية من النيران على الاطلاق ، اذ لا توجد في الغالب التعليمات والانظمه المحلية للوقاية من الحريق ، ناهيك عن أية سلطة قضائية مختصه ، فضلا عن التفتيش ، لاجبار اصحابها على استخدام الاساليب الصحيحه للوقاية. و تكون شركات التأمين هي ايضا في مأزق المنافسة في هذه الأشياء المهمة ، كما أنها لا تتنافس على اساس الاسعار ، بل ايضا على تشديد المطالب من قبل المفتشين . وتوجد اختبارات متعددة لحاويات غاز البترول المسال تختص بمقاومتها للحريق . منها عختبارات واقعية تقوم بها في ألمانيا بمدينة براونشفايج مصلحة الاختبار "بام BAM" برلين [1]. وتقوم "البام" باجراء التجارب علي نموذج حاوية صغيرة من نفس النوع حاويه غاز البترول المسال بالحرائق الهيدروكربونيه وتعيين منحني الاختبار عن طريق قياس النتائج . وفي أمريكا الشمالية اساليب تستند إلى UL 1709 . بينما يستخدم 1709 UL الوقت الصحيح بالنسبة لمنحني الاختبار الحراري ، فهو يقتصر على اختبار الاعمده الصلب وليس للأنابيب ، في حين تقوم ال "بام" باختبارات حقيقية على حاويات غاز البترول المسال و للصمامات والأجزاء الأخرى الحساسة عند الحريق. 
وبصرف النظر عن طرق الاختبار فلا بد من تسجيل التصريحات وتسخيل الاستعمال السليم حتي يتم التأكد من أن تكون المكونات والاجهزة موافية لشروط اعطائها شهادات الصلاحية . وبحيث أن يكون الاختبار المؤدى يتناسب مع ما يمكن أن يتعرض له الحاويات أثناء التشغيل . وبصفة خاصة بالنسبة إلى المواد العضوية المستخدمة للوقاية , لا بد من مراعاة مدة صلاحيتها واسابدالها عند اللزوم . وهذا ما يقوم عليه UL1709 ، فهو يعتمد على أن تكون جميع المركبات تستطيع تحمل الظروف التي يمكن ان تتعرض لها خلال التشغيل العملي . وكذلك تجري طريقة البيت المتخصص الألماني DIBt لاعطاءشهادة الصلاحية للمواد المقاومة للحريق . وبهذا يمكن الاحطياط وحماية حاويات الغاز السائل من الحرائق العرضية . 
ولتنصور الآتي : إذا انكسر الحاوي بأي طريقة ، يخرج الغاز السائل أولا كسائل بارد جدا. مما يعمل علي تجمسد أي شيء يقابله . ثم بغليانه وهو لا يزال باردا ينشئ جوا مكثفا من أبخرته يزيح الأكسجين من الجو بحيث تختنق جميع الكائنات الحية في الأماكن المحيطة . وقد يؤدي انكسار حاوية كبيرة واحدة إلى أزاحة الأكسجين عبر أميال مربعة عديدة . وبالانتشار يتخفف الغاز ويختلط بالهواء ويصبح خطرا داهما . لأنه يكون مع الهواء مخلوطا غازيا قابل للاشتعال . وعندما يحدث الاشتعال تتولد كرة نارية مهولة عبر كيلومترات تميت كل شيء فيها . لهذا فلا بد من العناية برقابة و وقاية حاويات الغاز السائل 

فرقد الوائلي


----------



## فاضل ستار (25 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخ فرقد و انشاء الله المزيد المزيد


----------



## amjad2010 (25 فبراير 2010)

thanks alot


----------



## hebasabah (11 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم اني محتاجه الطرق التي تبين كيف يتم عزل الغازالطبيعي.............لان عندي مشروع يخص هذا الغرض ويجب ان يقدم خلال هذا الشهر............


----------



## NOC_engineer (13 مارس 2010)

بعض الملفات منقولة أو مقتبسة بتصرف .. الرجاء ذكر المصدر ..


----------



## مهند نجم المالكي (19 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
اريد توظيح عن عمليلات السيطرة على عازلات النفط مثل الاجهزة المستخمة سويج مرسلة صمام


----------



## Mohamed Badran (31 مايو 2010)

شكرا جدا يا جماعة


----------



## م.صلاح احمد سعيد (4 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً اخي العزيز


----------



## tamer safety (26 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع ممتاز جدا


----------



## حيدر 83 (7 يناير 2011)

شكرا علي هذه المعلومات القيمه معلومات جدا لطيفه


----------



## باقر النصوري (7 يناير 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## باقر النصوري (7 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## AIOI85 (8 يناير 2011)

thanx


----------



## bakeraf (6 مايو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## NOC_engineer (29 مايو 2011)

أكثر المواضيع التي كتبها الاخ (فرقد ش ن ج) منقولة من منتدى هندسي عربي آخر... وبأسم احد المهندسين العرب .. وكان الاجدر به ذكر المصدر.!!!


----------



## أوس علي المياح (1 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خير على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## سعد المالكي2 (26 أغسطس 2011)

مشكورين على هذا الجهد القيم


----------



## اثير جارالله (26 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيكم واسأل الله العلي القدير ان يجعلها بميزان حسناتكم


----------



## هادي الهادي4 (2 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات الطيبة


----------



## مسرة محمد (25 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## فراس الجابري (13 سبتمبر 2012)

*الرابط غير صحيح وشكرا جزيلا على المشاركة القيمة ووفقكم الله لكل خير.*


----------



## askndr (19 نوفمبر 2012)

سليمان1 قال:


> أسف واضح إن عندى مشكلة فى رفع الملفات المرفقة
> 
> عموماً تجدون على هذا الرابط ملف جيد عن محطات عزل الغاز الطبيعى
> 
> 4shared.com - free file sharing and storage









The file link that you requested is not valid. 


----------



## عبدالعظيم خضر (16 أغسطس 2013)

اخي العزيز اين هو للموضوع الرابط لا يعمل يرجى تزويدنا بأقرب وقت ملف word عن محطات الغاز الطبيعي


----------



## NOC_engineer (16 أغسطس 2013)

عبدالعظيم خضر قال:


> اخي العزيز اين هو للموضوع الرابط لا يعمل يرجى تزويدنا بأقرب وقت ملف word عن محطات الغاز الطبيعي


أخي الكريم .. أنقر هنا للذهاب الى* رابط الموضوع الأصلي* الذي تم نقل المقال منه


----------

